#ubuntu-no 2011-07-11
<Trond--> Når jeg åpner New Tab i Firefox 5.0 åpnes det i nytt vindu, det samme når jeg åpner en link fra Xchat. Jeg har ikke gjort noe med Firefox siden i går.
<jo-erlend> Trond--, det opplevde jeg også en dag. Det gikk over av seg selv. En liten bug i firefox, tenker jeg.
<Trond--> -)
<jo-erlend> hvis du lukker og åpner den, tenker jeg at det ordner seg.
<jo-erlend> hva er det datakjeden har gjort med hjemmesidene sine, stakkars?
<Kagee> er det bedre eller dårligere enn vanlig? jeg pleier bare å handle hos komplett, så vet ikke hvordan de ser ut
<jo-erlend> tenkte jeg skulle få rotet meg til å få kjøpt trådløst nettverkskort, men jeg klarer ikke å finne det der. Åpnet digitalimpuls og da fant jeg det umiddelbart.
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Du får bedre trådløskort hvis du lager det av minipci-e modul og adapterkort
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hvabehager?
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: av de type kortene som er i laptop-er, satt i et innsmettskort
<comradekingu> Hvis du ikke skal ha usb da
<jo-erlend> hvorfor er de bedre?
<comradekingu> Da kan du eksempelvis få intelkort, eller velge deg ut noe som støtter pakkeinjeksjon
<comradekingu> Det er en del billigere også
<jo-erlend> er intel så veldig gode på trådløse nettverkskort sammenliknet med Cisco et al?
<jo-erlend> jeg finner forøvrig ingen PCIe-kort for å bruke minipcie.
<comradekingu> de har det på ebay
<jo-erlend> med mindre du sier at PCIe ikke fungerer, så har jeg tenkt å kjøpe et i butikken. Jeg gidder ikke å vente på sånt.
<jo-erlend> da ville det måtte være snakk om helt ekstremt forskjeller og det har jeg ingen tro på at det er.
<comradekingu> Det kommer jo ann på bruken
<comradekingu> linux+avansert bruk, fordrer atheros eller intel, etter det jeg husker
<jo-erlend> atheros brukes vel i nettverkskort enten de bruker minipcie eller pcie?
<comradekingu> Du skal ha pci-e innsmett til stasjonær pc?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<comradekingu> Det er ofte et minipci-e spor på innsmettskortene
<jo-erlend> det ser ut som de bare har pci faktisk.
<geirha> Innsmett. Herlig ord.
<jo-erlend> nei, de har et D-Link pcie-kort også.
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hva mener du med at det er et minipcie-spor på dem?
<comradekingu> at du kan bytte selve trådløskortet
<comradekingu> mye det samme som på trådløsroutere, er ikke alle som har wifi fastmontert
<jo-erlend> at Microsoft skulle sette i gang med et open source operativsystem, kom litt overraskende på meg: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Barrelfish-Microsoft-s-free-multi-core-OS-1277016.html
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: onion?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu?
<jo-erlend> å, om jeg fleiper? Nei.
<comradekingu> "try building on a recent Debian or Ubuntu system, as these are what we use."
<comradekingu> Har ikke ms en policy på eat your own dogfood?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, hvor leste du det?
<comradekingu> første eller andre?
<jo-erlend> hva?
<comradekingu> http://hg.barrelfish.org/file/f77f4a7b743a/README
<comradekingu> De som ms kjøpte hotmail av brukte linux-servere, men fikk beskjed om å bytte etterhvert selv om alle visste at de byttet til det værre
<comradekingu> alle parter*
<jo-erlend> <comradekingu> "try building on a recent Debian or Ubuntu system, as these are what we use." <-- det ser ut som at du siterer noe?
<comradekingu> ja, det sto i readme'en
<jo-erlend> url?
<comradekingu> http://hg.barrelfish.org/file/f77f4a7b743a/README
<comradekingu> http://hg.barrelfish.org/file/f77f4a7b743a/README er det ban på å bare sende url-er her?
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<comradekingu> fikk du den?
<jo-erlend> jada..
<comradekingu> ok
<jo-erlend> se der ja. Det er morsomt. Nå går det altså an å si med hånda på hjertet at det nyeste operativsystemet fra Microsoft blir laget i Ubuntu og blir open source. :)
<Kagee> når man deler en internetttilkobling i ubuntu, er det den du deler, eller den du deler via som skal ha "Share internet with oter computers"
<jo-erlend> Kagee, den som deler.
<Sakarias> via tipper jeg
<comradekingu> den som deler til
<jo-erlend> Kagee, de andre trenger ikke å gjøre noe annet enn å sette til dynamisk.
<jo-erlend> det fungerer forøvrig overbevisende godt.
<Kagee> det største spøsmålet er egentlig om eee'en takler å transkode videoen A:D
<Kagee> føste fem sekunder går braok
<jo-erlend> A:D?
<Kagee> DLNA <3
<jo-erlend> ah. Det har jeg bare lest såvidt om.
<Kagee> *glane in plain sight på 40"*
<jo-erlend> er det forresten noen som har prøvd å dele 3g over wifi? Det skulle være rett frem, men jeg har ikke fått testet det enda. Det kan jo være litt kult.
<Berge> Ja. Telefonen min har en knapp for det d-:
<jo-erlend> jeg mente med n-m i Ubuntu :)
<Berge> Nei, man kan jo ikke bruke n-m for noe mer avansert enn DHCP-klient.
<Berge> Og litt WPA.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: hmmm. ja. jeg har forsøkt det.
<jo-erlend> Berge, hmm?
<jo-erlend> Kagee, funka det bra eller?
<Berge> Network Mangler, som kjent.
<Kagee> jo-erlend: bruke n900/htc wildfire som modem, om delte til ei anna med wlan
<comradekingu> Hvis jeg setter ACPI til legacy og bruker grub til å prøve å få til det som mangler så burde det gå å få opp barrelfish?
<jo-erlend> vet ingenting om barrelfish annet enn det jeg leste nettopp :)
<comradekingu> Kagee: Det går ann å sette opp hotspot på mobilen også
<jo-erlend> få telefoner som har LTE og sånt da.
<comradekingu> tenkte vanlig wlan
<jo-erlend> ja, men for uplink.
<jo-erlend> hvis du er litt gunstig plassert, så skulle jo LTE fungere nokså bra å dele for noen få brukere.
<comradekingu> HTC har vel en og samsung har en, kan jo være en kul klubb til det kommer flere byer med dekning
<Kagee> comradekingu: dang.
<jo-erlend> hva mener du?
<Kagee> jo-erlend: du, det kan hende jeg satte opp hotspot på telefonen ...
<Kagee> jo-erlend: mulig jeg husker feil.
<jo-erlend> åh. Ok.
<comradekingu> Det samme som deg trodde jeg
<comradekingu> Man tethrer til LTE-nett
<comradekingu> Sikkert regulert der det finnes LTE-nett, så inntil da så kan man dele med dem som har kul mobil
<jo-erlend> jeg forstår ikke hva du mener.
<comradekingu> Man kan dele internett til LTE-nett
<comradekingu> Slik som man kan det til wlan nå, rene antagelser forresten
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg snakker om å bruke LTE som uplink, ikke å bruke det som et privat nettverk.
<comradekingu> wat?
<comradekingu> Uplink?
<jo-erlend> WAN? Altså at man har et wifi nettverk som bruker LTE for internet-tilgang?
<comradekingu> Går det ann å ha LTE LTE?
<jo-erlend> LTE LTE? Snakker du om å overdøve det offentlige telenettet?
<comradekingu> Mulig?
<comradekingu> Er det åpne frekvenser?
<jo-erlend> neppe. Det er nok en grunn til at det bare finnes et par leverandører av trådløst internet i landet.
<comradekingu> Jeg tenkte kanskje det ikke var regulert annet enn med sendestyrke i de byene det ikke finnes
<comradekingu> Kanskje wimax er free-to-air siden det ikke er noen som bruker det
<jo-erlend> altså... Jeg snakket for eksempel om releaseparties på en kafé som ikke egentlig har rask nok linje. Hvis man kan sette opp en netbook, koble inn en minnepinne og dermed ha trådløst nettverk, tjenester og en 50/20Mbps linje, så kan det holde i mange sammenhenger... For eksempel.
<jo-erlend> s/minnepinne/usb-modem/
<comradekingu> Ja, hvis man har PXE med iso-er også så kan man ha det i skogen
<comradekingu> i skogen!
<jo-erlend> ...
<comradekingu> whatever, alle kommer til å være i skogen når de får LTE
<Kagee> Har folket lest om det 4g nettverket LightSpeed har planer om å sette opp i usofa?
<Kagee> smack down rett ved siden av gps-bånded, men ubrukelig kraftigere basestasjoner
<jo-erlend> har jeg fått drypp eller? Jeg skjønner ikke hva dere snakker om. :) "ubrukelig kraftigere basestasjoner"?
<jo-erlend> men nei, jeg har ikke hørt om det. Men er det snakk om LTE eller wimax eller noe sånt?
<jo-erlend> neh. Jeg er trøtt. Gnatta :)
<Kagee> kraftigere enn GPS-singalene i nabobåndet
<comradekingu> Jeg skjønner ikke poenget med å sette opp kraftige basestasjoner i høyfrekvente nett
<Kagee> orginalsignalet kommer fra satelitter. basestasjonene forsterker det
<Kagee> og kødder samtidig til for gps
<comradekingu> jeg leste gsm
<comradekingu> jajajaja, det har jeg lest om, sluttet å lese da jeg skjønte hvor mye ping det betød
<comradekingu> Alt annet er jo her nede
<Kagee> comradekingu: beklager, nå skjønner jeg ikke hva du prater om :=
<comradekingu> Om det nye satelittnettet
<Kagee> "alt annet er her nede" ?
<comradekingu> I en alternativ virkelighet kunne man hatt lav ping til månen
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-12
<jo-erlend> hvis du bare har et domenenavn, hva er den beste måten å oppdage et nettsteds RSS feeds? Finnes det noen standardnavn for en full feed, sånn som det gjør for robots.txt for eksempel? Jeg mener... VG.no har for eksempel en feed for hele VG, en for bare sport, etc. Hvordan kan man vite sånt programmatisk?
<Berge> Jepp, man bruker <link rel="alternate" title="foo" type="application/rss+xml" href="http://en/rss/her" />
<Berge> I HTMLen på websidene på domenet, altså.
<lnostdal-laptop> aldri hørt om noe slikt, jo-erlend .. noe som i grunn er litt snedig
<jo-erlend> Berge, men kan man forstå ut fra det om feeden dekker hele vg eller bare sporten, for eksempel? Jeg har lagt merke til at Firefox ikke alltid viser et RSS-ikon selvom hjemmesidene har støtte for RSS.
<Berge> jo-erlend: ah, slik
<Berge> jo-erlend: Hm, jeg tror ikke det er formelt standardisert, i alle fall.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok.
<jo-erlend> tror nesten at jeg må vurdere jack igjen. Pulseaudio er litt for begrenset for meg. Finnes det fine indikatorer for det og sånt? Jeg liker de tingene godt, bortsett fra at jeg må velge hvilken inngang jeg skal bruke istedenfor å kunne bruke flere, for eksempel.
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg får ikke brukt bankid med icedtea i det hele tatt lenger. Er det noen av dere som gjør det?
<Mogget> Jeg viste ikke at det gikk engang. Ga opp for lenge siden og har etter det ikke prøvd igjen.
<lnostdal-laptop> fungerer ikke sun-java pakkene da?
<Mogget> altså jeg mente i forbindelse med iced-tea, ikke sun-java :D
<Mogget> de fungerer helt fint og er de jeg bruker på brukspcene mine.
<Trond--> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/06/7-good-dropbox-alternatives-for-linux.html
<Trond--> Jeg har avinstallert Orage Kalendar, men den lå i Startup Applications
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-13
<Trond--> Pleier power-knappen til Ubuntu å være rød-farget? Eller betyr det at det er på tide med en restart, etter update?
<brik_> ja betyr det er updates som trenger en restart
<Trond--> Hvordan restarter man? Er det nok å logge ut eller må maskinen restartes?
<brik_> må vel restarte maskinen
<Trond--> javel da vet jeg det til alle de andre gangene det blir updates
<brik_> det er ikke alle updates som krever restart
<brik_> de fleste gjoer vel ikke det
<geirha> Stort sett bare linux-oppdateringer som trenger omstart.
 * blaamann installerer Ubuntuved
<blaamann> Ubuntuved rocks!
<Trond--> svensk ubuntu eller?
<blaamann> Trond--: Oversettinga mangla mellomrom mellom 'Ubuntu' og 'ved' (siden av Windows7) :-)
<Trond--> Finnes det ikke et enkelt lite latex program ?
<geirha> pdflatex og en tekstredigerer?
<Trond--> Jeg likte LYX
<geirha> Jeg bruker bare vim.
<Trond--> Jeg ville ha en latex som jeg slipper å kode frem formlene, og så kan jeg kopiere latex formelen etter jeg har brukt wysiwyg.
<[ZyteX]> Trond--: MikTex eventuelt Kile
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-14
<xt> jo-erlend_: Berge : http://archipelproject.org/ :)
<xt> kombinerer dykkar to favoritt-teknologiar! XMPP og KVM! :)
<jo-erlend_> så spennende ut. :)
<Trond--> Når jeg holder musepekeren over en lydfil, hvilket program er det som spiller av? Starter jeg dem i SMPlayer så spiller den ikke.
<jo-erlend_> nautilus.
<Trond--> ???
<jo-erlend_> du spurte hvilket program som spiller av musikk når du holder musepekeren over en lydfil. Jeg svarte "nautilus". Hva lurer du på?
<Trond--> Jeg skjønner ikke hvorfor de har gjort det slik, og hvorfor ikke SMPlayer ikke kan spille dem av.
<Trond--> minus en ikke
<Trond--> Nautilus er jo bedre på noe det ikke skal kunne over noe som skal kunne dette
<jo-erlend_> totem-audio-preview er det som spiller av lyden.
<jo-erlend_> totem bruker gstreamer. Jeg tipper at smplayer bruker mplayer. Det er forskjellige verktøy for media, så de har litt forskjellig støtte.
<Trond--> jeg har ikke totem installert
<Trond--> jeg har forskjellige gstream installert
<jo-erlend_> du har ikke totem installert? Og det er du sikker på?
<Trond--> Kan se det i Search og Ubuntu Programvare Senter
<jo-erlend_> merkelig. Det er totem som drar inn totem-audio-preview. Da har du gjort noe galt da du avinstallerte pakken.
<Trond--> Det finnes bare install og uninstall
<Trond--> Så mye galt kan ikke gjøres
<jo-erlend_> på hvilken måte er dette en "Viktig Sikkerhetsoppdatering"?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.38/+bug/794633
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 794633 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.38 (Ubuntu Natty) "Add compat-wireless-2.6.39" [Undecided,Fix released]
<jo-erlend_> det irriterer meg litt at alle oppdateringer enten kalles "viktige sikkerhetsoppdateringer" eller "andre oppdateringer". Spesielt når "andre oppdateringer" kan være viktige sikkerhetsoppdateringer mens de viktige bare er trivielle endringer.
<Berge> xt: hohoho
<xt> Berge: såg bra ut, imo :) Men litt sært å bruke xmpp. :)
<Berge> Det var det rareste selling pointet.
<Berge> «Isn't it great to be able to open a chat conversation with your virtual machine and say things like "How are you today?" or "Hey, please reboot"?»
<Berge> Vel. Nei.
<xt> hihi, ja. Eg las den setninga og tenkte på deg
<xt> not even kidding
<Berge> (=
<Berge> *kose xt*
<Trond--> Hva skulle jeg gjort uten Ubuntu 11.04? Windows XP er goodbye for evig alltid. Det ble helt sikkert den siste Windows versjonen også. Jeg starta med 3.11, så 95, var innom Millennium (ME) og NT, men kan ikke sammenlignes med open source.
<si-m1> win XP er snart 10 år gammel så burde være goodbye by now :)
<Trond--> Den hadde alt jeg trengte, bortsett fra sikkerhet.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-15
<Trond--> Et simpelt videomaking program?
<superos> OpenShot?
<Trond--> Da prøver jeg den
<superos> Trond--: http://www.openshot.org/ppa/
<superos> anbefalt
<Trond--> Hva er forskjellen på det og Ubuntu Software Center ?
<Trond--> Jeg har 4 Ubuntu ved oppstart, den ene slutter på 38-08, og den andre på 38-10 hvis jeg husker riktig.
<jo-erlend_> mhm. Forskjellige kjerner.
<Trond--> Hvorfor ikke bare den ene?
<jo-erlend_> fordi Linux er en kritisk komponent i systemet. Den håndterer maskinvare, for eksempel. Hvis noe brekker ved en ny installasjon så er det fint å kunne bare kjøre opp den gamle.
<Trond--> Det  kom sent.
<jo-erlend_> hva kom sent?
<Trond--> Det har ikke alltid vært to kjerner.
<jo-erlend_> jo, det har alltid vært sånn at nye kjerner ikke fjerner de forrige.
<Trond--> Mener å huske at jeg installerte med en kjerne
<Trond--> Den andre er backup/recovery husker ikke hva som stod
<jo-erlend_> ja, det følger med en kjerne når du installerer systemet. Når det kommer nye kjerner, sånn som det gjorde igår, så kommer den i tillegg.
<Trond--> Pøh, da hadde jeg hatt to om ikke dette var nytt.
<jo-erlend_> "sånn som det gjorde igår". Det kom en oppdatering av kjernen igår.
<Trond--> Ikke kritisk nok til at jeg bare hadde 1 imens
<jo-erlend_> hæ?
<Trond--> næ
<jo-erlend_> altså. Ubuntu 11.04 ble lansert i slutten av april. Det er ikke så lenge siden. Hvis du installerte systemet ferskt da, så fikk du med én kjerne. Igår kom det en oppdatering til kjernen og for å være sikker på at den nye ikke ødelegger noe for deg, så blir den ikke automatisk fjernet. Derfor har du nå to.
<Trond--> Åja, trodde du mente andre ting kunne ødelegge, ikke den ferske kjernen, men da er jeg med.
<jo-erlend_> ja, altså hvis du tenker over hvor mye maskinvare som finnes i verden, så er det ikke helt umulig at en eller annen enhet en gang i blant kan få problemer i forbindelse med ny kjerne.
<Trond--> Akkurat. Slik er det ikke for Windows?
<jo-erlend_> jo. Windows mister støtte for maskinvare hele tiden. Jeg har mange enheter som ikke lenger kan brukes med Windows fordi det ikke lenger finnes drivere.
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Da har du bra gammel maskinvare d-:
<jo-erlend_> vel. Ja, noe av det er litt gammelt. Men fattern har en helt ok laserskriver som må brukes med Windows XP. Det finnes ingen drivere for nyere Windows. Og Vista er ikke _så_ gammel.
<Berge> Men skriveren er nok.
<jo-erlend_> Trond--, men det at man sørger for at problemene blir minimale hvis noe skulle gå veldig galt, betyr ikke at ting går veldig galt ofte.
<jo-erlend_> Berge, jada, jeg klager ikke så veldig mye på det. Jeg synes det er en fordel hvis man kan bruke maskinvare til den ikke lenger fungerer, men jeg forstår at det krever ressurser å vedlikeholde sånt også
<Berge> jo-erlend_: Snakker den postscript, forresten?
<Berge> I så fall er det bare å bruke genereiske postscript-drivere.
<Berge> Ev. PCL.
<jo-erlend_> jeg tror ikke det.
<jo-erlend_> jeg mener at jeg prøvde det.
<jo-erlend_> morsom xkcd idag :)
<barf> apt-get install makeinfo ncurses
<barf> ingen av de pakkene funker.
<barf> har de fått nye navn?
<barf> E: Klarer ikke å finne pakken makeinfo
<barf> E: Pakken «ncurses» har ingen installasjonskandidat
<jo-erlend_> apt-cache search ncurses?
<barf> Ja, da får jeg jo en del svar
<barf> Jeg trenger den som passer til: libncurses5-dev
<barf> Kan det være ncurses5-bin?
<barf> eller ncurses5-term?
<Berge> barf: libncurses5-devM
<Berge> s/M//
<barf> Den har jeg inne allerede
<barf> Jeg trenger den matchende ncurses
<barf> Boks nummer 1 her: http://psl1ght.dashhacks.com/lesson01/linux/index.php
<barf> apt-get install autoconf automake bison flex gcc make wget git libppl0.10-dev libcloog-ppl-dev libelf1 libelf-dev libncurses5-dev texinfo build-essential libgmp3-dev python zlib1g-dev pkg-config libtool python-dev patch subversion zlib1g
<Berge> libncurses5-dev er avhengig av libncurses5
<barf> Jaha? SÃ¥ da er den allerede installert?
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Altså, har du et problem du trenger hjelp til å feilsøke, eller skaper du problemer på eget initiativ? (-:
<barf> http://pastie.org/private/dfftwgg7jw5usrx604sp6q
<Berge> Jeg ser ikke noe problem.
<barf> Jeg trenger en ncurses pakke
<Berge> Og hvilken del er det du ikke forstår?
<barf> Dekker ncurses-bin eller ncurses-base mitt behov?
<Berge> Du har ikke fortalt hva behovet er, så det er det umulig å si noe vettugt om.
<Berge> Du har ikke prøvd å bare gjøre det du skal, og se om det virker?
<barf> Boks nummer 1 her: http://psl1ght.dashhacks.com/lesson01/linux/index.php
<Berge> Det har du alt sagt, men du har fortsatt ikke kommet med et spørsmål eller en problembeskrivelse.
<barf> det står at jeg skal ha ncurses, en pakke jeg ikke finner
<Berge> Den som skrev artikkelen er sikkert inkompetent.
<Berge> 16:22:31 < Berge> Du har ikke prøvd å bare gjøre det du skal, og se om det virker?
<barf> Nja, er på nippet til det nå
<Berge> I dette tilfellet, å forsøke å bygge programvaren.
<barf> bygge toolchain, men det tar ca 5 timer
<barf> Har litt lyst til å ha det riktig før jeg begynner.
<Berge> Skaff raskere byggeboks (-:
<barf> Så jeg slipper å bruke 50
<barf> dual i7/930
<barf> med 8 GB RAM
<Berge> Jeg spår at det tar kortere tid enn fem timer.
<Berge> Men om de bruker autotools, vil configure-skriptene finne ut om du mangler noe i løpet av noen minutter.
<Berge> Antagelig, i alle fall
<jo-erlend_> generelt spørsmål. Finnes det mennesker som fremdeles bruker skjermbeskyttere? Det slo meg nå da jeg leste en post på ubuntu-desktop-lista at jeg ikke har brukt skjermbeskyttere på så mange år at jeg har glemt når jeg sluttet med det. :)
<comradekingu> jo-erlend_: Skjermen min går i standby etter en stund, tror det er det vanligste
<jo-erlend_> ja, det var skjermsparere jeg mente. SÃ¥nne animerte greier for at skjermen ikke skal svi seg. :)
<Sakarias> bruker det... for å låse desktopen når jeg glemmer å gjøre det manuelt
<jo-erlend_> ja, jeg gjør også det. Men jeg bruker ikke skjermsparere. Jeg bare skrur av skjermen, eller viser svart skjerm.
<Sakarias> jeg skrur av skjermene, men er pålagt å låse desktopen, og ikke støtt jeg husker det
<jo-erlend_> mhm.
<jo-erlend_> hvis du bruker bluetooth, så er blueproximity også fin til det der. Den låser skjermen hvis du beveger deg bort fra pcen.
<jo-erlend_> ... og opp når du kommer tilbake, naturligvis.
<Sakarias> bruker fremdeles ikke linux på desktop
<jo-erlend_> åh.
<Sakarias> men har prøvd det der før
<Sakarias> på forskjellige plattformer
<Sakarias> problemet er at jeg ikke bruker BT på noe som helst
<jo-erlend_> hehe. Jeg bruker det hjemme for å bruke mobilen som fjernkontroll, men her har jeg ingen grunn til å låse skjermen. :)
<jo-erlend> heh.. Jeg kikket på den nye "Contacts"-greia som har dukket opp i Gmail. Den stemmer jo ikke nesten engang.
<jo-erlend> Google+ begynner å bli skikkelig bra. Spørsmålet er om de vil oppføre seg anstendig eller ikke. Jeg har en fornemmelse av at de fra nå av vil prøve å eie samfunn. Det kan bli en dårlig deal på lang sikt.
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-16
<jo-erlend> er vi forresten representert på StatusNet?
<Trond--> Noe lignende Weechat rundt omkring bare jeg slipper å skrive en kommando i Terminal?
<Trond--> Begynner å bli lei av å tømme URL Grabber i Xchat for hver dag
<Kagee> Beklager, men hva er egentlig problemet ditt? Og hva har xchat, weechat, terminalen og url'er med hverandre å gjøre?
<Berge> Kagee: Det har jeg lurt på mange ganger! (-:
<Trond--> Hvilken irc klient bruker dere til ubuntu?
<Berge> irssi.
<Kagee> weechat
<Trond--> Kagee, hvordan starter du Weechat?
<Kagee> jeg dobbeltklikker på en snarvei på skrivebordet som åpner et terminalvindu og kobler wseg til weechat som kjører på serveren min ?
<Trond--> serveren?
<Berge> Kagee: Haha, faktisk.
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> gnome-terminal --profile=ssh
<Kagee> og ssh-profilen er satt opp til å kjøre «ssh o -t -C 'screen -r weechat -d -U'» i stedet for bash
<Kagee> men jeg tror ikke det var det svaret Trond-- var på jakt etter
<Berge> Nei, men det er det jo umulig å forutsi med Trond--.
<Berge> Men det var jo mye styr. Jeg bruker uxterm til alt.
<Kagee> ok, jeg dobbeltklikker vel faktisk ikke på den, den ligger inne som oppstartsprogram
<Mogget> Finnes det et program som følger med Ubuntu hvor jeg kan koble til terminaler og definere baudrate på kommandolinje?
<Berge> minicom
<Berge> screen kan også, faktisk men minicom er greiere.
<Kagee> mi.. *what Berge said*
<Mogget> jeg vil kohmm man kan kun koble til pseudo terminaler med minicom.
<Mogget> fungerte i allefall ikke bra når jeg kjørte miniom -p /dev/ttyACM0 -b 115200
<Berge> pseudo-terminalre?
<Mogget> -p var det eneste alternativet jeg kunne vlege for terminal
<Berge> Kjør minicom -o -s
<Berge> Hva prøver du egentlig å gjøre?
<Mogget> jeg har en arduino som er koblet til en pic18, arduino pusher ut seriel info som jeg trenger
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke hva en pic18 er, men ok, så lenge den snakker serieport kan minicom snakke med den (-:
<Berge> Husk at du må få paritet og slikt riktig også.
<Mogget> en pic18 er en annen type mikrokontroller. samme som arduino bare annen produsent
<Kagee> Kan noen anbefale en *.po-editor?
<Kagee> https://github.com/petterreinholdtsen/fixmystreet/blob/catalyst-norwegian-translation/locale/nb_NO.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/FixMyStreet.po#L22 << Dette virker feil, kan noen syntaxen fo *.po?
<blaamann> Poedit bruker vi på jobb.
<Kagee> Ok, takk. Er det mulig å få den til ikke å "autofikse" alle småfeil den finner?
<Kagee> Den drar for eksempel sammen noen tekster som er spredt over flere linjer (for lesbarhet)
<Trond--> Går det ann å få smooth scrolling på Document Viewer?
<jo-erlend> en ting som er litt irriterende, er at når jeg bytter til en lavere oppløsning og tilbake igjen, så blir vinduene omorganisert. Noen som vet om jeg kan unngå det?
#ubuntu-no 2011-07-17
<sigurdga> Kagee: jeg bruker emacs med elisp-po, eller hva den het... er vel nesten det eneste jeg bruker emacs til, men det er så bra til det. Tekstfelter inneholder vel \n for newline, så om editoren brekker om på det du ser så skal vel linjeskiftene være på rett plass?
<Trond--> http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3924270105 Hvorfor får jeg ikke opp videoen?
<jo-erlend> herlig feilmelding fra Glade: «Cannot add non scrollable Ramme widget to a Rullet vindu directly. Add a Visningsområde first.»
<geirha> Haha
<jo-erlend> heh.. Et smule interessant aspekt ved ubuntu one filsynk.. Hvis du rsync-er hjemmemappen din mot en annen pc mens du er innlogget på den PCen, så kan u1 metadata bli overført og tatt i bruk før synken er gjennomført. Det betyr at oversikten over synkroniserte filer viser at noen filer er borte, som betyr at du har slettet dem. Derfor vil den slette alle de filene fra alle maskinene dine og webben. :)
<jo-erlend> herlig feilmelding fra Glade: «Cannot add non scrollable Ramme widget to a Rullet vindu directly. Add a Visningsområde first.»
<geirha> Hehe, burde gått an å sette at en applikasjon ikke skal ha oversettelse hvis det ikke er fullstendig oversatt for ditt språk.
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja.
<hjd> Det er mulig å angi at man vil bruke en ikke-oversatt versjon ved å kjøre det fra kommandolinjen (LC_ALL=C program)
<hjd> men ja jeg kjenner problemet. Så lenge det blir overlapp mellom forskjellige språk, blir ting litt rart
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-09
<Atluxity>  oh btw, det blir sosial aktivitet i dag, håper å se folk der
<Atluxity> 95728209 om man ikke finner folk, eller vi har flyttet på oss
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-10
 * RoyK lurer på hvem som kom fram til den geniale ideen å legge sommerfesten midt i uka og ikke til ei helg
<Kagee> RoyK: Atluxity, tror jeg :)
<RoyK> ikke så veldig klokt
<Solskogen> RoyK: sommer = ferie
<Solskogen> så strengt tatt så er det ikke en sommerfest
<Solskogen> det er en feriefest!
<RoyK> Solskogen: sommer == ferie om du går på skolen, og ikke alle gjør det...
<RoyK> Solskogen: sommerferien er ikke på samme tid for alle, vet du...
<Solskogen> JO!
<Solskogen> Fellesferie
<Solskogen> ;-)
 * Simira føler seg utestengt fra fellesskapet som har ferie i juli :P
<RoyK> Solskogen: det finnes vel strengt tatt ikke noen fellesferie lenger
 * RoyK synes uansett sånne fester bør legges mot ei helg
<Atluxity> RoyK: folk klager på ting jeg arrangerer i helgene.. det er "familietid"
<Atluxity> så det er alltid noen som klager uansett :)
<RoyK> Atluxity: fredags kveld pleier jo å passe fint til sånt uansett
<geirha> Har man familie, passer det aldri uansett :p
<RoyK> geirha++
 * geirha føler en forøkning
<malin> jeg komer nok desverre ikke på den grillfesten i oslo i dag, men håper mange kommer :)
<geirha> (o/t) http://i.imgur.com/EaxsB.png
 * RoyK synes man burde ha flytta hele driten til en mer folkelig dag som passer for dem av oss som jobber
<Kagee> Litt sent nå, RoyK
<RoyK> sa han og stakk
<geirha> I dag lærte jeg ctrl+super+pil høyre/venstre
<RoyK> hm... noen som vet hvilken kjerne jeg bør bruke for en ubuntu server-gjest under vmware ESX?
<xt> RoyK: any?
<RoyK> tja - det er jo en vanlig en, og en -virtual og en 'extra' 'virtual'
<RoyK> type linux-image-3.2.0-26-virtual og linux-image-extra-3.2.0-26-virtual
<geirha> tipper den siste bare inneholder ekstra moduler eller noe sånt
 * RoyK tenkte kanskje de modulene kanskje hadde med vmware å gjøre, kanskje
<xt> trudde faktisk den virtual var gått ut
<xt> standard-kjerna inneheld det meste ein treng, afaik
<xt> if anything - så passer vel virtual bedre på KVM og/eller Xen
<RoyK> ser ut som om det er egne pakker for vmware https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<RoyK> xt: ja, ser ut som om det bare er ei metapakke
<RoyK> xt: den virtual-kjernepakka, altså
<Atluxity> det var hyggelig sommerfest :)
<Atluxity> geirha: TAKK for at du lærte meg om ctrl+super+pil
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-12
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> noen ved tastaturet i midten av juli?
<silverarrow> ingen altså
<silverarrow> men mange logget inn
<silverarrow> mystisk
<silverarrow> reiser man vekk og har maskinen på?
<silverarrow> malin?
<malin> jeg er her
<malin> såvidt
<malin> har ikke sagt noe her på lenge
<malin> mange er logga inn konstant
<malin> jeg har en server som alltid er pålogga, så logger jeg meg inn på serveren med ssh for å chatte :)
<silverarrow> kult
<silverarrow> jeg har gjort noe nytt
<silverarrow> buntu på gammel ibook
<silverarrow> letteste buntu, lubuntu 12.10
<silverarrow> den booter, går på nett, trådløs funker, men noen ting er så som så
<silverarrow> null lyd, og ingen nrk
<silverarrow> trøbbel med adobe flash
<malin> aha
<malin> men ellers funker det fint?
<silverarrow> ja,
<silverarrow> jeg la inn libre office
<silverarrow> ...og lager en kaffe
<malin> så man kan lage kaffe med libre office nå? Uten plugins? hm, det må jeg prøve :D
<malin> :p
<silverarrow> det er den nye mocca plugin for firefox
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> fordelen med en imac, der er stille og blir ikke så varm
<silverarrow> ulempen er liksom å være ny med alt igjen
<silverarrow> lete etter nye løsninger
<silverarrow> og veldig lite hjelp på ubuntu forumet, nesten ingen der i apple forumet
<silverarrow> det er få med mac, og enda ferre som bryr seg om linux
<silverarrow> os x er liksom det ypperste
<silverarrow> denne hadde riktignok bare leopard 10.5 eller noe sånt
<hjd> Angående manglende lyd, er det likt samme hva/hvor du prøver å spille av noe?
<silverarrow> opprinnelig lion
<silverarrow> alt i firefox i hvert fall
<malin> oki. jeg har mer eller mindre 0 peiling på Ubuntu på mac, men jeg liker ideen
<silverarrow> den vanlig mac start opp lyden er der ved bootup
<silverarrow> ...la meg finne en cd
 * RoyK har konvertert til mac og kommer nok ikke til å gå tilbake til linux med mindre apple tvangsinnfører iOS på mac
<silverarrow> ja, snow leopard er ok, men denne i booken kan ikke ha det
<silverarrow> RoyK: hva gjør du på ubuntu forum da?
<RoyK> tja - bruker jo ubuntu litt også, spesielt på servere
<silverarrow> jeg har sett en latop jeg likte, samsung lett, og den var testet for ulike linux
<silverarrow> samsung; lett liten en mener jeg
<malin> aha
<RoyK> silverarrow: jeg drifter et hundretalls servere, nå er ikke så mange på ubuntu, siden jeg nettopp har bytta jobb, men det kan jo hende det skjer en endring der ;)
<silverarrow> man må ha litt linux ellers blir man jo helt låst til hva apple-gjengen mener vi skal få lov til
<RoyK> silverarrow: jeg sa ikke at det ikke var linux på dem ;)
<hjd> silverarrow: Det er alltids greit å sjekke om man får lyd i andre programmer slik at man vet om det er lyden eller programmet det er noe galt med. Jeg regner med du har sjekket at volumet står på noe fornuftig, men har du sjekket alsamixer om noe er mutet der?
<RoyK> men her jeg har begynt, er det mye rødhette og sånt
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke prøvd red hat en gang
<RoyK> silverarrow: det var den store greia fram til cirka 2000
<silverarrow> hjd: , .l..
<silverarrow> jeg hender dvd og cd
<silverarrow> er jeg her
<silverarrow> ?@
<silverarrow> mistet forbindelsen
<RoyK> I can see you!
<silverarrow> godt lol
<RoyK> mista fem disker her om dagen
<RoyK> fem!
<RoyK> fire 2TB snurredisker og en liten SSD
<hjd> på en gang? auda.
<silverarrow> i gulvet eller krashet de?
<RoyK> dårlig PSU
<RoyK> popcorn...
<silverarrow> skummelt
<RoyK> kjøpte PSU og disker på samme sted, og de vil selge meg store ting, så spørs om de kan ordne noe ;)
<silverarrow> mplayer spiller ikke dvd
<malin> spille dvd gjør man vel ved å installere noe ekstra
<malin> men husker ikke hva det het
<RoyK> silverarrow: vlc spiller dvd
<silverarrow> jeg har begge restricted pakker, trodde det var nok?
<silverarrow> vel, cd da
<hjd> Skal ikke Ubuntu egentlig merke hva du prøver å spille av og spørre om du vil installere en passende codec?
<malin> står itt her: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<malin> om det er krypterte dvd-er du ikke får spilt av
<RoyK> silverarrow: begge?
<RoyK> malin: holder det ikke med ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<malin> ikke for krypterte dvd-er
<RoyK> de fleste dvd-er har jo css
<malin> mhm, så da må man vel i de fleste tilfellene gjøre som i guidender?
<silverarrow> jeg har da fått det til før
<silverarrow> men på vanlig pc
 * RoyK lurer på om han bør spandere mer råfisk på malin 
<malin> :)
<silverarrow> sushi?
<malin> herlig med sushi i dag :)
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> fin, lita sushisjappe på bislett
<RoyK> 16 biter for 100 spenn
<RoyK> og godt!
<malin> ja
<malin> jeg klarte meg med 8 biter + de 2 som RoyK ikke orket
<malin> :)
<silverarrow> spiller CD men ingen lyd
<RoyK> (og som jeg egentlig orka, men hadde gitt bort og angra meg litt)
<malin> :p
<malin> uff da
<malin> jeg kan prøve å fiske de opp igjen :p
<RoyK> :D
<RoyK> tror jeg kan styre meg
<RoyK> malin: og så er det "dem" ikke "de"
 * RoyK HATER folk som bruker "de" i objekt
<malin> er det vanlig at ubuntu one står leeenge medbeskjden: Getting informasion, please wait...    ?
<silverarrow> jeg liker buntuene,
<malin> ja :)
<malin> de er fine
<silverarrow> sant
<silverarrow> jeg må bruke diskutility for å få ut cden
<malin> hm
<malin> såpass
<silverarrow> det dukker ikke noe ikon opp på skrivebordet@
<silverarrow> iBooken har helt standard DVD rom tror jeg , så hardware drivere burde funke
<malin> burde det da ja
<silverarrow> og om jeg har skjønt det rett, så er dvd og slikt i de to restricted package man finner i package manager
<silverarrow> den guiden var fra 2006, og det er ikke det samme lenger
<silverarrow> ...men noe er det i hvert fall som ikke er som det skal være
<malin> du har kanskje et poeng.
<silverarrow> ja for, det er en haug med "accept" og "ok" i de pakkene, samme som de sudo kommando greiene
<malin> men er en libdvdread4 i ubuntu 12.04 ser jeg
<malin> hm
<RoyK> silverarrow: selv om det ikek dukker opp en dings på desktoppen, vil nok vlc kunne lese den
<silverarrow> det var bare at jeg ikke fulgte godt med, jeg bare sa "ok" hele veinen
<silverarrow> RoyK: mplayer finner dvd-en kan ikke spille den. den spiller CD, men uten lyd
<silverarrow> og ikke lyd i youtube heller
<RoyK> silverarrow: har du prøvd med vlc?
<RoyK> åh
<silverarrow> flash video replacer i FF er klar og fin
<RoyK> ikke lyd i youtube heller?
<RoyK> prøv vlc først
<silverarrow> bilde mener jeg
<RoyK> prøv vlc først
<silverarrow> ok, jeg skal installere vlc
<silverarrow> tror buntu gikk bort fra den fordi VLC ikke opprettholdes like bra som før
<silverarrow> Mickey
<silverarrow> ny logo
<silverarrow> det er bare ikke lyd i systemet
<silverarrow> og ingen alsamixer
<silverarrow> er det alsamixer i 12.04?
<silverarrow> vet ikke om den vil funke i en ibook heller
<hjd> hm, merk at alsamixer må kjøres fra terminalen.
<silverarrow> ja, men "no such ..."
<silverarrow> ...file or directory
<hjd> NÃ¥ har ikke jeg brukt lubuntu-varianten, men ville da tro det var installert som standard
<RoyK> silverarrow: ikke opprettholdes like godt? det er jo den mest brukte videospilleren på kloden...
<silverarrow> ja, ikke spør meg, men for windows visst, ikke buntu
<silverarrow> vlc har vært min favoritt lenge
<silverarrow> vet ikke hvorfor buntuene enten har totem eller mplayer
<RoyK> vlc har felles kode for alle plattformer, stort sett
 * RoyK mumler noe om at "buntu" betyr noe helt annet enn "ubuntu"
<hjd> Kan du sjekke om du har noen alsapakker installert. Med mindre LXDE bruker noe annet, ville jeg tro det skulle være det underliggende lydsystemet som blir brukt.
<silverarrow> ja, men ikke ta det ut av sammenhengen da RoyK
<hjd> *buntu
<silverarrow> ord er flytende størrelser, og får sin mening av hvordan de brukes
<RoyK> silverarrow: ja, du kan sikkert ta det meste ut av sammenhengen, men det er greit å bruke språket riktig også, er det ikke? sånn at man slipper gjetteleker?
<silverarrow> hvordan sjekker man alsapakker?
<RoyK> silverarrow: sjekker?
<hjd> silverarrow: søker etter "alsa" i hva nå enn du bruker for å installere programvare og se om du får noen treff?
<RoyK> apt-cache search \*alsa\*
<hjd> RoyK: den lister vel bare alle treff uten å fortelle om de er installert eller ikke?
<silverarrow> invalid operation search
<RoyK> silverarrow: fårdi ale forstor meg vil jeg, ikke lere gramatikregler å heler stolle på att ale forstor va jei sier...
<silverarrow> nå høres du ut som en kjærlighetsløs norsklærer
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> og du høres ut som en sint fjortis ;)
<silverarrow> jeg har problemer med å klippe og lime også
<silverarrow> og kopiere
<malin> er vel ikke med vlc da jeg ser for meg at det ville være vanskeig å distrubiere den lovlig
<silverarrow> ja muligens,
<hjd> silverarrow: Hvis du søker etter alsa der du vanligvis installerer programvare, får du noen treff og er noen av de installert?
<shazzr_> silverarrow: Skriv dette i et terminalvindu, så får du beskjed om vlc er installert: sudo apt-get install vlc
<hjd> hvis du bare vil sjekke om noe er installer eller ikke, er jo "apt-cache policy pakkenavn" mye greiere da...
<silverarrow> nei, vlc laster ned enda
<silverarrow> jeg startet jo den akkurat i sted
<silverarrow> det ser ikke ut til at alsa er der
<silverarrow> bare vent litt. package manager er aktiv
<RoyK> silverarrow: tror alsa er med som standard på alt av linux-distroer i disse dager
<RoyK> silverarrow: oss er ikke så moderne lenger...
<shazzr_> hjd: men man sparer en kommando om man likevel vil installere ;)
<silverarrow> jo, alsa var jo på 11.10, men det var en hp maskin
<RoyK> silverarrow: det har ikke noe å si hva slags maskin det er - alt installeres
<RoyK> silverarrow: det er bare på windoze at man får en skreddersydd installasjon som bare passer til den ene maskinen, noe som sikkert er en fin tanke, helt til du må bytte noe :P
<silverarrow> der er "alsa-base" pakke, alsa config files
<silverarrow> driver config files*
<RoyK> silverarrow: ting som alsa ligger i kjernen, med tilhørende støttebiblioteker, og alt installeres på alle systemer, uansett om det er støtte for det eller ikke - på den måten kan du ta ut disken og flytte den til en ny boks, og vips, samme gamle oppsettet
<silverarrow> tror trøbbelet her er litt for det er en iBook, men kan jo være helt generelt
<RoyK> ibook er såpass gammelt at det bør være støtte for det meste der
<RoyK> men - godtfolk - jeg må sove - god natt :)
<silverarrow> jeg tror problemet er jeg ikke får opp alsamixer, eller det eventuelle alternativet
<hjd> silverarrow: "alsa-base" er installert? Hva med "alsa-utils"?
<silverarrow> jeg finner ikke lydjusterings funksjon noen steder annet enn selve spiller
<silverarrow> ja, alsa-utils er der
<hjd> silverarrow: alsa-utils er installert, men du har ikke alsamixer?
<silverarrow> nei
<silverarrow> man skriver jo bare alsamixer rett inn i terminal sant?
<hjd> ja. Kan du prøve "which alsamixer"?
<silverarrow> usr/bin/alsamixer
<hjd> Da er den der da. Hva skjer egentlig når du prøver å kjøre alsamixer?
<silverarrow> "canno open alsamixer, no such file or directory"
<hjd> Du nevnte du kjørte 12.10 så det kan jo være det er en bug her et sted. Høres fortsatt rart ut.
<hjd> Hvis du prøver å kjøre "/usr/bin/alsamixer" direkte da?
<silverarrow> samme, no such file or directory
<hjd> Da vet jeg ikke. Det _burde_ funke og which er jo fullt i stand til å finne den så det burde jo ikke være noe problem der.
<silverarrow> nei, jeg trenger en pause, har holdt på i evigheter med den installeringen
<hjd> Hva har du installert fra forresten, lubuntu quantal alpha2 eller dagens snapshot?
<silverarrow> jeg lastet ned den officielle 12.04 isoen for ppc
<silverarrow> det er noen der ute som har bestemt seg for at dette skal gå tregt
<silverarrow> jeg tar kvelden, og prøver igjen i morgen
<hjd> men du nevnte du kjørte 12.10 tidligere?
<hjd> men ok. Prates senere :)
<silverarrow> nei det må være 11.10, jeg har den på en hp maskin
<silverarrow> og ikke oppdatert den til 12.04@
<silverarrow> noe  trøbbel med strømforsyningen der
<silverarrow> tror den går rett til gjenvinning
<silverarrow> ha en fin kveld
<malin> hvordan ordnet man det når autocomplete ikke fungerer skikkelig? i terminal
<malin> fungerer ikke skikkelig med aptitude i alle fall
<hjd> definer "fungerer skikkelig".
<malin> autocomplete virket bare delvis, nå virker den helvis igjen
<malin> så aner ikke hva som skjedde jeg
<malin> f.eks. fungerte autocomplete når jeg skrev aptitude, men ikke når jeg skrev install etter
<malin> slitsomt å skrive inn alt når en kan autocomplete, men nå virker det jo så da er det jo greit
<hjd> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bugs har et par titler som inneholder aptitude, fwiw
<sigurdga> Hurra, ubuntu-appen min har kommet gjennom første nåløye: https://launchpad.net/maps
<sigurdga> med PPA: https://launchpad.net/~sigurdga/+archive/maps
<sigurdga> Har bare brukt seks dager på den, og planlegger å pusse en del
<malin> gratulerer sigurdga
<malin> sigurdga: hva slags app er dette?
<hjd> sigurdga: grats :)
<sigurdga> jeg må nok endre noen småting for å komme gjennom neste... har deltatt i noe som heter Ubuntu Apps Showdown
<sigurdga> Det er et lite program som viser Openstreetmap-kart, lar deg søke, og be om ruter
<malin> kult
<sigurdga> Det er ikke alltid det fins gode ruter i openstreetmapkart, men mapquest (api-et jeg bruker for å spørre) lar oss lage programmer uten api-nøkler, og relativt gode på rutene sine
<sigurdga> kan også dra inn et gpx-spor om man har vært og trent eller noe, men det finnes bedre programmer for sånt
<si-m1> sigurdga: du kan vel legge inn støtte for norsk kartverk sine kart også
<si-m1> via osm
<si-m1> eller.. open layer hetert det vel
<si-m1> http://www.statkart.no/?module=Articles;action=Article.publicShow;ID=14169/
<malin> flere enn meg som opplever at java crasher med opera 12.00 ? 64-bit og 32-bit
<malin> altså Ubuntu 12.04 64-bit og på Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit
<sigurdga> si-m1: nei, jeg vil ikke ta i noe juridisk
<sigurdga> malin: opplever aldri at java krasjer – kjører aldri java :p
<malin> sigurdga: nei, da var du jo ikke i målgruppa heller :) hehe
<si-m1> du slipper jo unna det med mindre du lagrer kartene for alltid
<si-m1> men klart, hjelper jo på med frivillige med å tvinge osm
<si-m1> hvis du støtter å laste opp traces også
<si-m1> så blir det jo fint
<malin> jippy :D :D http://www.digi.no/898893/skal-presentere-meego-mobil-i-aar
<malin> håper det kommer en med fysisk tastatur :D
<hjd> malin: hm, men er det fremdeles noen aktiv utvikling av Meego?
<malin> virket jo slik ut fra det jeg leste. At de som var i MeeGo-avdelinga til Nokia har starta noe eget
<sigurdga> hjd: skjedde mye for et par dager siden. noen andre har sikkert en link.
<malin> virket jo sånn
<sigurdga> de som var igjen i meego-avdelinga
<malin> men trodde MeeGo var gått over i et nytt prosjekt, men om det er mer utvikling på den plattformen fremmover osv og mobiler jeg liker, så blir jeg iviri
<malin> g
<malin> har ikke helt sansen for android
<sigurdga> ja. meego har blitt merget med noe annet og fått det klingende navnet Tissen skrevet morsomt: Tizen
<sigurdga> men jeg tror disse folka vil fortsette å utvikle det som var meego
<sigurdga> uten den delen fra samsung som gjorde at det ble til Tizen
<malin> oki
<malin> om det blir videreutvikling osv så er jeg glad
<malin> jeg vil heller ha en mobil med et slikt os, enn android, da jeg anser MeeGo som mer linux-distro :)
<malin> jeg er veldig glad i Maemo, forløperen til MeeGo av samme grunn
<malin> ingen planer om å bytte ut N900 min før det kommer noe som kan erstatte den
<sigurdga> jeg er glad i min N9, og var glad i N900, N810 og N800
<malin> N9 har jeg lyst på :=)
<sigurdga> og jeg kommer til å bli glad i min neste telefon, enten det er Tizen, MeegoNG eller BrowserOS som kjører på den
<malin> men jeg savner et tastatur på den
<sigurdga> malin: den har enkel kjerne som er veldig treg
<malin> ah :S
<sigurdga> jeg synes den var litt underspekket i forhold til hva den kjører
<malin> ja, den burde nok hatt kraftigere cpu kanskje?
<malin> eller dualcore?
<malin> foresten så lurer jeg på hvordan jeg får ubuntu til å virke mot wpa2 aes ?
<malin> ei veninne har kryptert nettet sitt sånn
<malin> jeg tja, jeg resatte hele routeren jeg
<sigurdga> malin: ja takk begge deler :)
<malin> og satte opp med wpa tkip eller hva det heter
<malin> :)
<malin> men nå blir det natta
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-13
<RoyK> erremulig
<RoyK> det er nok av flinke folk på #ubuntu-server, men enkelte bør holde seg for gode til å trolle rundt med alskens drit
<geirha> Jaha, noe moro som skjer der?
<RoyK> bare jeg som spør om noe om iscsi+gfs2 og sånt, og så kommer det rennende brun væske ut av kjeften på en "glance" der
<RoyK> noen her som har brukt iscsi?
<RoyK> har brukt det endel før, men nå får jeg ikke opp LUN-en automatisk etter boot
<RoyK> må logge inn manuelt med "iscsiadm -m node -l" for å se den
<sigurdga> Noen som skjønner seg på bzr her? Jeg prøver å gjenskape en tidligere commit, men får resatt endra filer tilbake til revisjonsversjonen.
<geirha> Hva vil "gjenskape en tidligere commit" si?
<RoyK> rulle tilbake?
<geirha> aha, i svn bruker jeg   svn diff -r"$rev":HEAD | patch -R -p0  til slikt
<geirha> Kan ikke bzr
<sigurdga> i git bruker jeg "git checkout FIL"
<sigurdga> jeg mener altså at jeg vil at mitt lokale tre skal være likt som forrige commit
<RoyK> hm... hvor setter jeg domenenavn i ubuntu igjen? trodde det var /etc/domainname, men det ser det ut til at den ikke leser
<RoyK> 12.04 server
<sigurdga> alle nye endringer skal glemmes
<geirha> RoyK: domenenavn?
<RoyK> ja, sånn type om du skriver "domainname", så bør den (her) vise intern.hio.no
<RoyK> vet ikke om jeg egentlig trenger det, men kanskje bare gammel vane...
<sigurdga> $ domainname : (none)
<geirha> ah, det setter man vel vanligvis i resolv.conf via dhcp?
<sigurdga> før var det vel noe styr man kunne gjøre med dnsdomainname
<RoyK> hm... ja, eller search path
<RoyK> menmen
 * RoyK får uansett ikke til å koble til iscsi-lun ved bootup
 * RoyK begynner å vurdere å kaste ut ubuntu for det her
<geirha> http://www.rudism.com/s/vimcreep
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> er du ved computeren malin ?
<silverarrow> noen her i det hele tatt?
<malin> jeg er her
<malin> er online viaq pandabrettet til RoyK
<silverarrow> kult
<malin> ja :D
<silverarrow> jeg er på ibooken som
<malin> men chatten går via en server, men logget meg inn på serveren via pandabrettet
<silverarrow> ...kjører lubuntu
<malin> ah :)
<silverarrow> java fungerer nå
<malin> so mdu skulle resirkulere?
<malin> nice
<silverarrow> flash så som så
<silverarrow> dvd spiller
<RoyK> vi sykla fra songsvann via gamle anker vei og opp til nedre blanksjø, og det var fint vær, helt til vi sykla videre og nedover ullevålseterveien, og så åpnet himmels alle sluser...
<silverarrow> ja, den gamle ibook G4 modellen, som så helt ubrukt ut
<malin> flash er jo alltid så som så
<RoyK> pandabrett med 27" skjerm er litt dårlig gjort
<silverarrow> de sier det ikke er adobe flash for powerpc, noe med processoren
<silverarrow> stor tv?
<RoyK> denne 17" macbook pro-en ser jo bare barnslig liten ut
<malin> aha, der har du jo svaret
<RoyK> ikke tv - rimelig monitor fra philips
<silverarrow> jeg begriper ikke hva det er med cpu-ene på powerpc, litt rart
<silverarrow> men gnash skal funke
<malin> powerpc var det apple brukte før de starta med intel-prosessorerer
<malin> flash har vel støtte kun for 32-bit og 64-bit sånne tja, hva kaller man dem
<malin> x86 og amd_64
<silverarrow> pro serien er veldig fin
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å få nrk til å funke
<silverarrow> det er mplayer gecko plugin oppsett som burde funke
<silverarrow> og firefox
<silverarrow> macbooken er veldig fine
<silverarrow> noen i hvert fall
<silverarrow> de er så stille
<silverarrow> jeg har sett på en samsung
<silverarrow> med flash hd
<silverarrow> stille, lett, fin og skal være solid satt sammen
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke turd å prøve vlc med mozilla plugin, litt bekymret jeg ikke får gecko mplayer oppsettet tilbake
<silverarrow> ...uten himla styr
<silverarrow> hva er det som kan hindre nrk å streame?
<silverarrow> mplayer og gecko skal være windows mediaplayer erstatning
<si-m1> bruk tv.nrk.no
<si-m1> den funker fint på alt
<silverarrow> ha ha, jeg har ikke noe flash
<silverarrow> i det hele tatt, og det får jeg grei beskjed om
<silverarrow> jeg må prøve flash alternativene der ser det ut til
<silverarrow> hva er alternativene egentlig
<silverarrow> ?
<si-m1> vel, den sida funker på ios også
<si-m1> så den kan umulig kun fungere med flash
<si-m1> men har ikke testa uten flash så vet ikke
<silverarrow> ios?
<silverarrow> den funker i hvert fall ikke
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> trenger litt bearbeidelse
<RoyK> full HD på et pandabrett er visst å strekke strikken litt...
<silverarrow> lightspark og gnash?
<silverarrow> hehe
<silverarrow> vet knapt hva et pandabrett er
<silverarrow> lightspark eller gnash mener jeg
<RoyK> http://pandaboard.org/
<RoyK> tror ikke det er noe flashy greier for den
<silverarrow> jeg tenkte i gurnnen mest for ibooken
<silverarrow> pandaboard ser veldig avansert ut
<silverarrow> noen som kjenner ibook mousepadfunksjonene?
<silverarrow> den er litt uvanlig
<silverarrow> ingen  høyreklikk
<silverarrow> man må jo ha det
<silverarrow> utrolig mye  mikkmakk med data
<geirha> silverarrow: Hvis jeg ikke husker feil, så er det enten å "tappe" oppe til høyre, og/eller "tappe" med to fingre
<geirha> Og så tror jeg CMD+vanlig klikk også teller som høyreklikk
<silverarrow> ååå, to fingre
<silverarrow> stadig noe nytt
<silverarrow> litt grønn på mac
<silverarrow> takk for tipset geirha
<hjd> silverarrow: god kveld. :)
<hjd> Jeg fant denne her https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Why_do_I_have_no_sound.3F (via kjente problemer for PPC 12.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues#A12.04_Precise_Pangolin). Kan være verdt en titt.
<silverarrow> hei hjd
<silverarrow> takk
<silverarrow> det med alsamixer og lyden, viste seg å være en type driver blacklistilng fei
<silverarrow> feil
<silverarrow> jeg fikk hjelp på et forum, en som postet en sudo kommando, jeg rebooted og lyden var der
<silverarrow> eller, alsamixer åpnet seg i terminal så jeg fikk ordnet med de greiene
<silverarrow> nei takk for sidene, kommer sikkert godt med nå
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å få nrk til å streame
<silverarrow> finne et flash alternativ
<silverarrow> hjd, denne ibooken er gammel, men ganske god
<silverarrow> ikke så kult som nye men ganske god
<hjd> "gamle" nett-tven til NRK fungerer uten flash iallefall.
<silverarrow> ja, men det er ett eller annet med mplayer gecko oppsettet for firefox
<silverarrow> det skal streame, meg  gjør det ikke
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva detr er
<hjd> feilmelding?
<silverarrow> hei IvarB
<IvarB> hei
<IvarB> er det normalt at compiz bruker opp mot 80% cpu av og til?
<silverarrow> vet ikke helt hvordan jeg skal gripe tak i det heller
<geirha> nrk nett-tv fungerer med standardspilleren + chromium her
<geirha> *teste ned firefox*
<silverarrow> er jeg her?
<silverarrow> mistet koblingen
<geirha> fungerte med firefox også
<geirha> about:plugins sier  "VLC Multimedia Plugin (compatible Totem 3.0.1)"  i begge
<geirha> silverarrow: Ja, du er her :)
<silverarrow> geirha:  du har totem?
<silverarrow> jeg har lubuntu, gammel ibook G4 og mplayer
<silverarrow> tror ikke totem funker på denne
<silverarrow> 1.42GHz processor og 512 RAM
<silverarrow> kan utvide ram ganske rimelig, til 1.5, men tror ikke det er noe vits i
<silverarrow> godt jeg er koblet til enda lol
<silverarrow> hjd, feilmelding?
<silverarrow> hvoran finner jeg den?
<hjd> silverarrow: Hva skjer? FÃ¥r du noe melding om hva som er feil/mangler?
<silverarrow> tilbake om litt, jeg lar maskinen stå på
<geirha> silverarrow: Jeg tror det er "standardplugin" jeg har, men er ikke sikker. Mulig jeg har installert noe en eller annen gang
<hjd> Jeg husker jeg installerte en del kodeker, inkludert et par som dukket opp i en dialog "hei, hvis du vil spille av denne filmen, trenger du disse" når jeg prøvde å spille av ting.
<geirha> interessant, scriptet jeg skrev for årevis siden, for å dumpe en nrk-strøm ser ut til å fortsatt fungere ...
<geirha> Og det var før jeg hadde vett nok til å ikke parse html med sed
<RoyK> hehe
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-14
<silverarrow> hei
<malin> .har et intel wireless pro 4965AGN
<malin> problemet er om det er kortet eller noe annet som gjør at jeg ikke får koblet meg til et wpa2-nett med aes-kryptering ?
<malin> evt. hvordan går jeg frem for å ordne det?
<silverarrow> hei
<silverarrow> du er i ubuntu?
<silverarrow> jeg  pleier å gjøre alt mulig enkelt
<silverarrow> sånn, så av og på router, reboot computer....
<malin> jeg er i ubuntu nå ja
<silverarrow> kan du streame nrk smertefritt i windows medieplayer modus?
<silverarrow> totem altså
<silverarrow> du vet "innstillger" på nrk siden, er enten windows eller silverlight
<silverarrow> ikke betaen
<silverarrow> er der ikke noe valg for kryptering og slikt der  man skriver inn passord?
<malin> ah, det skal virke om du velger windows
<RoyK> malin: tror ikke protokoll/kryptering er relatert til nettkortet - nettkortet opererer jo på lag 1/2, og den kryptoen er jo langt oppe på lag 6
<silverarrow> ja, meg jeg får det bare ikke til
<malin> RoyK: oki, så hva må jeg endre for å koble meg til et nett der krypteringa altaltså er wpa2 aes ?
<malin> silverarrow: hva skjer?
<silverarrow> men jeg er har et mplayer gecko oppsett
<RoyK> malin: bør vel funke som vanlig?
<malin> silverarrow: du kjører firefox?
<malin> RoyK: nope
<silverarrow> jeg måtte bare få på det rene om totem fikset nrk for tiden
<silverarrow> ja firefox
<silverarrow> jeg får ikke til gnash eller lightspark heller,
<RoyK> malin: bruker vel aes her også på nettet mitt hjemme, tror jeg, eller trodde jeg
<malin> silverarrow: hm, jeg prøvde gnash for ørten år sida, og da fungerte det ikke spesielt greit
<malin> så kanskje det ikke er blitt noe bedre
<malin> ligthspark har jeg aldri prøvd
<malin> kan du gi meg en ink til noe på nrk du ikke får spilt av? jeg har nmelig ca rein installasjon av Ubuntu nå
<silverarrow> http://www.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/857021/
<silverarrow> det er mplayer gecko oppsett som burde streame den
<silverarrow> jeg har slitt litt med en packard bell for å få det til å funke, og det gjorde det til slutt
<silverarrow> men nå er det powerpc,
<silverarrow> og der er litt trøbbel med flash og media  player i nettleseren
<silverarrow> jeg vet ikke helt hva riktignok
<silverarrow> rosene blomstrer veldig fint nå
<silverarrow> hele hagen lukter roser
<silverarrow> da er det sommer
<silverarrow> men veldig kaldt i dag
<malin> bruker gjerne å ta litt tid, men skal se om det skejer noe her
<silverarrow> funker den malin?
<malin> driver å prøver ;)
<malin> foreløpig ikke
<silverarrow> jeg har installert de to restricted pakkene
<silverarrow> det er et m ust
<silverarrow> ellers funker ingenting
<silverarrow> heller ikke ubuntu kaffekruset
<malin> så dårlig ut her :p
<silverarrow> jo den klarer seg vel uten windows orienterte plugin
<malin> men du har installert restricted exxtras og?
<malin> men nå skjer det noe her
<malin> etter jeg lastet siden på nytt
<silverarrow> ja, tror jeg har alt av restricted?
<malin> også kunne jeg trykke play :)
<malin> men det virker ikke helt smertefritt kan man si
<hjd> malin: Du har ikke tilfeldigvis skjult nettverk? Jeg har iallefall hatt problemer med å koble til skjult nettverk, men det funker helt fint hvis jeg ikke skjuler det.
<silverarrow> så du kan ser engelsk krim i massevis?
<malin> hjd: nei
<hjd> (Og ja, jeg vet at å skjule nettverket har fint lite effekt)
<malin> det er et vanlig trådløsnett hos veninna mi
<malin> det kringkaster essid
<hjd> malin: Tror koble-til-dialogen at det bruker samme kryptering som det faktisk har?
<malin> typen hennes som har satt det opp og han var ikke så blid for at jeg hadde resatt routeren og satt den opp med wpa2 tkip, for noen med masse peiling på data kunne visst komme inn på 20 minutter eller noe.. tja, det tviler nå jeg på men
<silverarrow> har noen av dere gammelt hardware'eller bare fint og nytt?
<malin> hardwaren min er fra 2009
<malin> utenom ssd-en da
<silverarrow> det er liksom hverken gammelt eller nytt, null problem hardware
<silverarrow> i hvert fall i utgangspunktet
<silverarrow> jeg har den oppfatning at alt man kjøper bør absolutt var i fem år
<silverarrow> men det har ikke alltid gjort det
<silverarrow> 2009 er jo absolutt oppdatert og slikt
<silverarrow> det er ikke mitt
<silverarrow> 2005/6
<silverarrow> for nytt da er det problemer med det igjen
<malin> tror min laptop fra 2007 burde fungere like fint nå som før med ubuntu
<malin> men tja, skjermkortet brant vel opp eller noe
<malin> kjipt
<malin> men var en drittmaskin
<malin> varmeproblemer og en bios-oppdatering som "fikset" det
<malin> vifte som går fullt hele tida for å unngå at pc-en blir grillmat
<malin> det er en dårlig fix
<RoyK> https://www.crashplan.com/consumer/store.vtl <-- det her virker ganske greit for hjemmeserverbackup...
<RoyK> $3 per måned for ∞TB
<malin> oi, det der så jo ikke dårlig ut...........
<malin> kan jeg fint sette det opp i Ubuntu?
 * RoyK har bare 2,2TB eller så å ta backup av, så det går nok fort :D
<RoyK> malin: funker på serveren min
<RoyK> ...og den har du jo førstehåndserfaring med ;)
<silverarrow> ja, veldig kjip fix
<silverarrow> HP maskinen min blir litt vel varm
 * RoyK mumler noe om fine laptopper og billige laptopper
<silverarrow> noen av de acerne er både fin og går uten problemer
<silverarrow> noen regelrett sprintere
<RoyK> mhm - og min MBP 17" har ikke så mange problemer den heller ;)
<malin> typisk RoyK å mumle et eller annet om et eller annet
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg har sett en veldig fin samsung
<silverarrow> til 7000
<silverarrow> den skulle håndtere linux greit
 * RoyK mumler litt om at malin fikk en SSD av ham og bør være snill...
<RoyK> silverarrow: de aller fleste laptopper fikser linux greit, også bæltunge ubuntu, men de fleste kommer med snurredisker som gjør livet vondt og kjipt
<silverarrow> den samsungen jeg så var flash hd
<malin> RoyK: ja :) så snill er det få som har vært med meg :)
<malin> hm, jeg har vel ikke aktivert trim foresten, eller er det satt på automatisk i Ubuntu?!
<silverarrow> jeg har lurt på om flash hd er litt skummelt elle rom det er helt vanlig
<silverarrow> de flash minnepennene ryker jo i ett sett
<silverarrow> det gjør i grunnen alle harddisker
<silverarrow> når jeg tenker etter, om ikke i ett sett
<malin> tja, jeg har aldri opplevd diskhavari før jeg startet med ssd
<malin> så da håper jeg alle gode ting er 3
<RoyK> silverarrow: vet ikke helt, men jeg bytta til ssd på denne maskinen for et drøyt år siden, og jeg kommer aldri, ALDRI!, til å bytte tilbake til snurredisk
<malin> jeg vurderte nå om jeg skulle tilbake....
<RoyK> ja, men tror du har vært maks uheldig
<silverarrow> er det så stor forskjell at vanlig blir gammeldags?
<silverarrow> de er jo dritdyr
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> du trenger jo ikke så mye
<RoyK> 64GB holder for det meste
<RoyK> og de koster jo 500 eller noe
<RoyK> så kan du eventuelt kaste ut den optiske, om det er laptop du har, og heller sette snurredisken der
<silverarrow> så små harddisker igjen?
<silverarrow> 500GB er jo standard
<silverarrow> min er bare 350 eller noe
<RoyK> du får vel 1TB i 2,5"
<silverarrow> denne ibooken er 60GB tror jeg
<RoyK> eller 4TB om du har mye gaffateip
<silverarrow> 2005, det var helt ok da
<silverarrow> ja, jeg kan jo lagre alt resten av livet da lol
<RoyK> those were the days.....
<silverarrow> er der ingen i denne gjengen her som har en gammel ibook?
 * RoyK hadde en powerbook en gang, men ble kvitt den etter at han fikk en ny og fet mbp
<RoyK> hrmf  -  konvertering fra raid-5 til raid-6 på et 6TB-sett ser ut til å ta litt tid....
 * silverarrow setter RoyKs maskin på slankekur
 * RoyK skryter hemningsløst av lagringsplass
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> lurer på hvor mange is malin har spist i sommer
<RoyK> tror ikke det er så mange ;)
<malin> silverarrow: har blitt noen liter faktisk
<malin> sånn bulk-is
<silverarrow> høres bra ut
<malin> men har prøvd å holde meg unna for mye is
<silverarrow> bulk?
<malin> mhm
<malin> ah
<malin> is du får i 2-litere
<silverarrow> å ja, diplom boks
<silverarrow> de er jo bra
<silverarrow> med  pistasj
<silverarrow> ordentlig krokanis er ikke å få tak på nesten
<silverarrow> alternativet er creme brulee
<silverarrow> men det er ikke mandelkrokan
<silverarrow> og den krokanen man får på softis er  bar brent sukker
<malin> nei, hennig olsen. Foreldrene mine liker ikke diplom-is
<silverarrow> helt uten madler
<RoyK> heh - jeg og malin tok gamle anker vei fra songsvann i går - himmelens sluser åpna seg på vei ned ullevålseterveien, og vi var vel rimelig gjennomregna før vi kom fram.....
<silverarrow> aha
<malin> men med vanilje ble det + sånn sjokoladesaus som stivner på isen
<malin> s/anker/aker
<RoyK> eh... ja
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke prøvd den sjokoladen på isen enda
<malin> nei, også hadde vi plutselig daim-saus :D
<silverarrow> oj,
<silverarrow> her har det ikke regnet stort, men kladt
<malin> ja. tror ikke mamma merket hun kjøpte det, men blei ikke lei meg jeg ass
<silverarrow> solen stikker frem først nå
<malin> solen har davært her i hele dag?
<silverarrow> ikke her
<malin> og hvor er her?
<silverarrow> og jakke OG genser vær
<silverarrow> bergen
<malin> aha. en Berg Genser? :p
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> jeg er halvt Bergenser ;)
<malin> kryssa med østlending, vokst opp på østlandet
<malin> og vips så har man en østlending som prater litt over snittet
<silverarrow> lol
<malin> :)
<silverarrow> hva er sjansen for at ppc kan få gnash til å funke
<RoyK> malin har bare sykla tre mil i dag...
<silverarrow> og streame nrk med gecko mplayer setup
<silverarrow> det er vel ganske bra tre mil
 * RoyK synes malin er flink ;)
<malin> silverarrow: virker ikke gnash med ppc?
<malin> RoyK: takk :)
<silverarrow> vel, de skal virke, men gjør det ikke
<malin> syntes RoyK er flink jeg, som orker å vente på meg på toppen av alle bakketoppene.... :)
<RoyK> malin: hvordan var den veien, egentlig? bare asfalt, eller var det noe grus og sti?
<malin> silverarrow: vil det si at den ikke spiller av noe som helst?
<malin> hvordan er det å spille av youtube med html5 i stedet?
<silverarrow> elendig
<malin> hjelper deg kanskjei kke på dagbladet og de der men
<silverarrow> men flash player replacer funker som standalone spiller
<silverarrow> alenestående spiller?
<malin> aha
<malin> mhm
 * RoyK sender ping-flood til malin 
<malin> dakars som er heelt alenestående :(
<silverarrow> ja litt synn på den kanskje
<silverarrow> enestående høres bedre ut, men passer ikke helt akkurat nå
<malin> hehe :)
<malin> enestående høres jo ut som den er noe helt unikt og genialt
<RoyK> kanskje vi kan prøve et ubuntu-no-nerder-på-sykkel-gjennom-marka-treff?
<silverarrow> det er mplayer som funker sammen med flash video replacer
<malin> det hadde vært en enestående ide RoyK  :)
<malin> bare ikke noen er så nerdete at de ikke klarer seg uten pc-en?
<malin> men utrolig hva man kan få til med et agregat ser jeg for meg
<silverarrow> min sykkel trenger en tur på verksted
<malin> ah
<silverarrow> må stramme spiler og rette hjul
<silverarrow> jeg har en "ny" gammel sykkel Raleigh med tre navgir
<silverarrow> den vanlige treckingsykkelen er jeg ikke sikker på lenger om er verd å fikse på
<silverarrow> alt av gir og tannhjul på skiftes
<RoyK> malin: haha - jeg har med mac-en på ryggen :D
<RoyK> silverarrow: du får en grei sykkel til 3k eller noe
<RoyK> sikkert ikke med det feteste utstyret, men forhåpentligvis med ei grei ramm
<RoyK> e
<silverarrow> nesten make til denne http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3072/2503119423_b13f586fc2.jpg
<silverarrow> bare der den er orange er min hvit
 * RoyK har en www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/6_series/6000_wsd/ damesykkel som funker fint ;)
<silverarrow> den ser fin ut
<silverarrow> damesykkel, er den litt lav?
<silverarrow> jeg prøver å styre unna demp og slikt
<RoyK> nei, bare WSD - women's specific design
<RoyK> dvs litt annet sete og kanskje litt kortere styre
<RoyK> ellers samma ramme og alt
<silverarrow> mister så  mye fart
<RoyK> du mister ikke fart om du har demper foran
<silverarrow> hmm,
<RoyK> du mister litt på klatring, men har du lockout, så blokkerer jo den 95% eller noe av dempinga
<silverarrow> ....jo...
<silverarrow> ja man kan jo stive dem av
<RoyK> i unnabakker får du mer ut av demperen
<silverarrow> og ganske grei på brostein
<silverarrow> som denne byen er full av
<silverarrow> men demp er ikke det jeg savner så veldig
<RoyK> i unnabakker vil en udempa sykkel få masse motstand, mens en med demper foran, vil gli pent over det
<silverarrow> jeg liker 28" hjul
<RoyK> jeg har 26"
<RoyK> tror ikke jeg gidder å kjøpe noe nytt i år
<RoyK> med mindre jeg kommer over noe veldig fett, type en Stumpjumper til 6k :D
<silverarrow> navgir er fint om man bare skal på sykkelsti, 7 gir da takler man de fleste bakker
<RoyK> jaaaehh
<silverarrow> jeg skal ikke opp på fløyen
<RoyK> men navgir er jo noe du bare må stole på og ikke har en dritt av muligheter til å justere sjøl
<silverarrow> max skansemyren, men litt vel mye pes det og lol
<silverarrow> man kan justere
<RoyK> hvor er det?
<silverarrow> må justere
<silverarrow> de nye med mange gir og bare en wire, har et rødt eller gult merke bak
<RoyK> trenden har vært å gå for flere og flere gir - nå er vel 3x10 ganske vanlig - og så går trenden tilbake til 2x11 og sånt
<silverarrow> når giren står i 7. skal de to røde merkene stå rett over hverandre
<silverarrow> og det må man skjekke av og til,
<silverarrow> trøbbelet er mer vedlikehold, man må inn å få dem smurt og renset av og til, spesielt de som bruker dem om høst og vinteren
<silverarrow> 11 er ille egentlig, på kassetten
<silverarrow> 7 da sliter ikke kjede så veldig
<silverarrow> i ytterposisjon
<silverarrow> trodde 9 var det meste på kassetten bak
<silverarrow> på gamle sykler hadde man 5 og 6 gir i kassetten, de 5 girene varte i mange år
<silverarrow> nå trenger man ny kassett hvert år eller hvert annet
<silverarrow> alt laget for at noen skal tjene penger
<silverarrow> det er sant
<silverarrow> de kunne laget driv og kjede i bedre stål, og litt tykkere
<silverarrow> men de gjør det ikke
<silverarrow> det er nok fordi man vil ha lav vekt
<RoyK> men du må rense kjedet riktig
<RoyK> se http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html
<silverarrow> ja det også
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> kommer aldri til å skje
<RoyK> og takke guder for det :D
<RoyK> menneh - ubuntu-sykkel-tur?
<silverarrow> med laptop eller logo på sykkelen?
<RoyK> malin har blitt i såpass god form at hun garantert blir med!
<silverarrow> jeg er i bergen så litt langt vekke
<silverarrow> jeg kommer til å henge bak, jeg må komme i bedre form
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCtcOyizlk0
<malin> silverarrow: da får vi henge bak sammen :)
<malin> men bir nok mest pust pes, pust pes
<silverarrow> men jeg liker sykkelturer
<malin> ja, det er visst gøy
<malin> sies det :D
<malin> kjenner det i dag
<silverarrow> peser -Roy deg helt ut?
<malin> klarte å dra på litt ekstra på slutten også
<malin> ikke i dag
<malin> for i dag sykla jeg alene
<silverarrow> godt lol
<malin> men er vel lettere å dra på ektra når man veit man snart er fremme kanskje
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke hatt racer på lenge
<malin> aldri hatt det jeg
<silverarrow> sånn med sko og manisk tørking av kjedet
<silverarrow> tørr olje på sprayboks
<silverarrow> vanlig er best egentlig
<silverarrow> det er en gjeng som tar ulriksbanen opp og setter utfor med sykkel
<silverarrow> de har fått en egen sti på ene siden av fjellet
<silverarrow> litt skummelt om noen er på gåtur der
<silverarrow> jeg er ikke med i den gjengen
<RoyK> jeg peser ikke malin
<RoyK> jeg sykler bare litt ;)
<RoyK> og malin tok meg i en av de drøyeste motbakkene hvor jeg gikk av
<malin> hihi ja...
<malin> den skulle jeg bare opp.....
<silverarrow> vi har en skrekk bakke for joggere og sykkelister her
<silverarrow> skivebakken
<silverarrow> den som går opp der med katedralskolen
<silverarrow> himmel for en bakke lol
<silverarrow> det er melt 9 grader
<silverarrow> meldt
<silverarrow> !!!
<silverarrow> bergen er sånn 10 grader året rundt
<RoyK> silverarrow: herregud - er du bergenser?
<silverarrow> og det er julie
<silverarrow> juli
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> er det ille?
<RoyK> ja :D
<silverarrow> lol
<RoyK> bergensk er dårlig norsk
<RoyK> menmen - er det noen fine sykkelstier rundt omkring bergen?
<silverarrow> vel fine og fine
<RoyK> bratte og steinete+
<RoyK> ?
<silverarrow> det er blitt bedre med sykkelstier langs veien
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> sti, ikke asfalt ;)
<silverarrow> de er ganske flate og gode sånn
<RoyK> asfalt er ganske døllt
<silverarrow> men der er jo bakker og bratt terreng noen steder
<silverarrow> jeg er på kronstad
<RoyK> og kriker og kroker med hoggorm som venter og store røtter som prøver å gjøre livet ditt kortere?
<silverarrow> her kan jeg ta tur opp til fløyen på sykkel, asfalt hele veien nesten
<silverarrow> nei ikke så spennede
<silverarrow> den fineste turen er opp til arboretet på milde
<silverarrow> litt lang men fin
<silverarrow> i hvert fall når  m,an kommer frem
<RoyK> tror jeg trives litt bedre med null asfalt og dårlige stier og malin hengende bak når hun ikke tør gi alt i unnabakke :D
<silverarrow> ja det er noen sånne steder også
<silverarrow> men da bør man gjerne ha bil og så ta sykkel med
<silverarrow> ellers går hele dagen
<RoyK> nei, du sykler opp
<RoyK> og ned igjen
<silverarrow> jeg kjenner ingen som sykler
<RoyK> stisykling er skøy - du bruker alt av muskler i hele kroppen
<silverarrow> det er en sykkelreperatør, men han fikser bare på en scooter, og
<silverarrow> litt kjipt sånn
<RoyK> det er ganske ubetalelig å peise utfor en bratt skrent på en sykkel
<silverarrow> og har du veldig god sykkel Gary Fisher eller noe sånt, kan du ta fløybanen opp og rett utfor
<silverarrow> joohoo
<RoyK> Gary Fisher-sykler er så mangt
<silverarrow> sant
<RoyK> og de er jo kjøpt opp av Trek
<silverarrow> men en dirt bike er litt dyr
<silverarrow> de får ordentlig juling
<malin> ja... det er noen bakker som er litt skumle... :$
<RoyK> tja - ikke alle trenger en dirt bike
<malin> men kanskje jeg bør slutte å være redd, bare gi på, dør jeg, så dør jeg liksom
<silverarrow> jeg trenger tursykkel lol
<malin> :)
<RoyK> en god sykkel type hardtail (dempa foran) funker veldig bra
<silverarrow> jeg er fornøyd med helt vanlig sykkel, aldri utfor, og jeg bekymrer meg litt for  mye for gaffelen til å takle høye fortauskanter
<RoyK> silverarrow: du får en veldig god hardtail for 10k, eller en helt grei en for 5k
<RoyK> silverarrow: og du får en grei fulldempa sykkel for 10k, men den kommer ikke på høyden av den hardtailen du fikk for 5k
<RoyK> gode, fulldemapa sykler begynner stort sett på 15k og går oppover
<silverarrow> ja, men jeg trenger ikke sånn egentlig
<silverarrow> jeg liker fine stålrammer med slike hetter
<RoyK> du trenger demper bak om du sykler mye sti
<silverarrow> lette, men solide
<RoyK> hetter?
<silverarrow> ja, hva heter det på norsk da
<silverarrow> lugs?
<RoyK> stålrammer har vel gått ut på dato, tror jeg ;)
<RoyK> alu-rammer er stive og fine
<RoyK> selv en sykkel til 2k på XXL har alu-ramme
<silverarrow> http://urbanvelo.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/bianchi-pista-classica-frame-set1-2.jpg
<silverarrow> nesten alle racere er carbon
<silverarrow> noen er aluminum med karbon  gaffel
<RoyK> stål er seige greier
<RoyK> og seig betyr fleksibel
<RoyK> du vil ikke at ramma di skal være sige
<RoyK> seig
<silverarrow> Reynolds siste hightech rørtype for sykkel er stål, med hetter
<silverarrow> om du legger til demp har du oversteget den seighet som ligger i stålrammen for lengst lol
<RoyK> tja
<silverarrow> karbongaffelen er populær fordi den er en viss flex i den
<RoyK> demperen er kontrollert
<RoyK> dvaskheten i stålramma er noe annet
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> jeg snakker om brukssykkel, ikke racer
<RoyK> ja, jeg også
<silverarrow> så fantastisk er ikke aluminum
<RoyK> men brukssykkel for meg, er en jeg kan kjøre gris med i marka
<RoyK> ikke en jeg sykler til butikken med
<silverarrow> en brukssykkel for meg er nok tur og transport
<RoyK> ja, og tur er hygge på sti eller skog
<silverarrow> kvister og buskas i kjede når man kommer hjem?
<RoyK> holder vel såpass høy hastighet at det fyker unna ganske raskt...
<silverarrow> det er ikke hygge med sykkel, grusvei er det nærmeste jeg kommer på sykkel lol
<silverarrow> men jeg går tur i skog og mark
<RoyK> jeg og malin sykla som sagt gamle aker vei - spisse steiner og dårlig føre, men du verden så fort og fint ;)
<silverarrow> men en god stålramme er ikke det samme som de selger på Europris
<silverarrow> litt humpente  grusvei går jo greit,
<silverarrow> kommer litt an på sykkelen
<silverarrow> gamle akervei, er det vei eller skau?
<RoyK> ja, men i morra skal jeg sykle en tur
<RoyK> fra songsvann til ullevålseterveien
<RoyK> kjerre-vei, kanskje
<RoyK> du skal ha go bil for å traktere den
<silverarrow> men det takler de fleste sykler
<silverarrow> mer sånn bortglemt vei ikke vedlikeholdt på 20 år?
<RoyK> joda, selv en stiv en med smale dekk kan funke der, om man ikke sykler for fort
<RoyK> ikke bortglemt, turvei
<malin> er artig å sykle på en sånn gammel vei, vel vitene om at det før i gamle dager gikk hester og vogner og sånt der. Utrolig
 * malin har lyst på en tidsmaskin
<RoyK> malin: problemet er bare at om du brukte tidsmaskinen, ville du prøve å sykle den med en velicoped og gå ganske godt på trynet
<silverarrow> neppe
<RoyK> neppe hva?
<silverarrow> safety sykkelen var helt standard fra 1880 årene tro jeg
<RoyK> joda, men å sette utfor en steinete vei med noe rakleverk som det....
<silverarrow> velocipeden var visst aldri ment som tursykkel, mest brukt for oppvisning, spektakulært og slit
<RoyK> uansett
<RoyK> poenget mitt er at en god sykkel, kan gjøre det mulig å forsere grove stier
<silverarrow> http://alpinebicycle.org/topics/history.html
<RoyK> ei lita, snerten ramme og kanskje en demper foran, og så er vi i gang
<silverarrow> de var nok ikke raklesykler når de var ny og vedlikeholdt
<silverarrow> ja, de funker bra
<silverarrow> jeg har ikke sett en grov sti på mange år
<silverarrow> grusvei er det nærmeste jeg kommer natur
<silverarrow> ikke pukk, men sånn hardstampet sand
<silverarrow> jeg trenger en alvorlig innsats med denne ibooken
<silverarrow> må få mplayer til å streame nrk
<silverarrow> og helst gnash og  lightspark
<RoyK> ibook med ubuntu?
<silverarrow> lubuntu
<silverarrow> ja
<silverarrow> jeg har instalert, den booter fint
<silverarrow> java funker
<silverarrow> alle oppdateringene er grei
<RoyK> ibook g4?
<silverarrow> ja
<malin> RoyK: hm.. kanskje
<malin> men ville nok reist tilbake i tid for å gjøre hvoedsakelig to ting. 1. ta bilder og 2. se meg omkring :)
<silverarrow> den store sykkelmanien var nok på 1800 tallet
<silverarrow> slutten
<silverarrow> vet ikke hva som er tilsvarende i dag
<silverarrow> ipad
<silverarrow> muigens
<silverarrow> android
<RoyK> walleeeeeeee
<silverarrow> tror det med har gått litt i bølger
<silverarrow> offroad sykler høres litt sånn 80 tall ut
<silverarrow> gjør det ikke?
<silverarrow> mbx
<silverarrow> og det er vel her like mye enda
<silverarrow> bmz
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> bmx
<malin> tenkte på bmx-sykler i dag
<malin> fordi jeg husker da jeg gikk på barneskolen så var det noe follomesterskap i trafikksykling, der man skulle følge trafikkregler osv
<malin> og de flinkeste fra hver klasse på barneskolen fikk altså være med på finalen. 4, 5 og 6. klasse
<malin> var med 2Ã¥r jeg
<malin> skikkelig flink ass
<silverarrow> høres kjekt ut
<silverarrow> høres nesten litt sånn plagsomt pedagogisk ut
<silverarrow> mesterskap i trafikkregelsykling?
<silverarrow> ...hvordan får dydige barn...
<silverarrow> ;-)
<silverarrow> helt utrolig kaldt for juli
<malin> ja, noe sånt
<silverarrow> og jeg som håper på tropenetter
<malin> men det var jo ikke så komplisert
<malin> tja, blir ikke mye tropenetter nå
<silverarrow> hundedagene er jo snart, de kan være varm
<silverarrow> jeg trenger en firefox, mplayer ekspert
<silverarrow> helst med sort belte i ppc
<silverarrow> hvodan får man påvirket ubuntu utviklerne
<silverarrow> og testeren
<silverarrow> det er bare så lite som skal til for at det funker
<silverarrow> :-)
<silverarrow> skal jeg rekke butikken må det skje nå
<RoyK> silverarrow: sykler laga for annet enn vei begynte vel på åttitallet
<RoyK> men det slutta ikke der ;)
<RoyK> og så begynte folk å sykle på sti, og utfor, og så ble syklene bare bedre ;)
<RoyK> hadde du snakka om å sette utfor en slalåmbakke på sykkel på åttitallet, hadde du nok blitt ansett som, i beste fall, en spesiell person ;)
<silverarrow> gary fisher fant en gammel schwinn med cantilever ramme, bygget den litt om til sitt bruk, og syklet i skauen
<silverarrow> 70tall, og ble fort populært
<silverarrow> vet egentlig ikke om syklene er så bedre, det er diskutabelt
<silverarrow> de har utviklet seg med tanke på visse egenskaper
<silverarrow> og bruk
<silverarrow> det som skjedde  fra midten av 80 tallet var at alle sykler ble "off road" i middelmådig kvalitet, og dekkene så aldri annet enn asfalt
<silverarrow> girene ble mer presis, og lettere å skifte
<silverarrow> men de gode girene slites ned mye fortere enn de gamle
<silverarrow> gode girene er dyre og...*
<silverarrow> den klassiske by- og tursykkelen er undervurder
<silverarrow> tunge skyer
<silverarrow> jeg har følesen visse trender overstyrer viktigere bruk- og kvalitetshensyn
<RoyK> den turen jeg og malin hadde i går, var en rolig en
<silverarrow> de er fine også
<RoyK> det var bare at enkelte guder mente det var for tørt :P
<silverarrow> regn altså
<silverarrow> her er det ganske tørt
<RoyK> så hjem i plaskeregn - noah hilste
<silverarrow> sånn at jeg lurer på om plenen trenger litt vann
<silverarrow> å ja, han seilte forbi i arken?
<RoyK> stor båt
<silverarrow> vi får bed om vinder fra sør øst
<silverarrow> varme og fint vær
<silverarrow> sør sørøst
<silverarrow> da  pleier det å bli fint
<silverarrow> norvest vind blir alltid fin og klar, men ofte kjølig
<silverarrow> det er nærmest vindstille her
<malin> ja, jeg var temmelig våt :)
<malin> hadde med jakke, men tja, var jo så varmt :D
<malin> også ble det visst veldig kaldt likevel
<malin> så ta på jakke.....
<silverarrow> her er det kaldt !!
<silverarrow> dritkalddt
<RoyK> liten tur til ullevålsetra i morra, tror jeg
<RoyK> 2-2,5 mil opp og ned
<silverarrow> fin tur
<silverarrow> bratt eller helt grei?
<RoyK> 200m høydeforskjell
<RoyK> merker det godt på turen :P
<silverarrow> ullevål høres liksom ikke ut som et sted med kyr og budeier
<silverarrow> utvilsomt
<RoyK> ullevålsetra er et stykke oppi marka
<RoyK> ikke ved stadion
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> noe blokkerer nrk fra å spille
<silverarrow> feil plugin, eller noe slikt
<RoyK> du må bare installere windows
<silverarrow> ppc weirdnes
<silverarrow> ja, på ibooken
<silverarrow> lurer på om det hadde gått an
<silverarrow> pidgin crasher
<silverarrow> jeg klarer ikke sette opp sylpheed
<silverarrow> men det har jeg aldri klart, sylpheed altså
<silverarrow> herregud, alt er ødelagt
<silverarrow> med alle  pakke- og driver knotet
<silverarrow> dvd spiller har sluttet å virke
<silverarrow> full reinstallering
<silverarrow> argh
<silverarrow> det er alltid helt umulig å fikse slike ting igjen
<malin> hm :S
<silverarrow> tror hele greie går på bosset
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/220802
<silverarrow> se på den feilmeldingenb
<silverarrow> verre enn værmeldingen
<silverarrow> "#¤%&
#ubuntu-no 2012-07-15
<malin> I dag skal jeg til veninna mi som har wpa2 aes, så spent på om eg finner ut hvordan man kobler seg til det
<malin> har googlet en god del, men ikke funnet noe som kan løse problemet
<RoyK> noen som vet hva den beste backupløsninga på nett er i disse dager?
<RoyK> ute i tåkeheimen...
<RoyK> tester crashplan her, og det går treeeeeeegt
<RoyK> ETA for 2,3TB er cirka en måned
<RoyK> og jeg har 60Mbps symmetrisk
<malin> oi. en måned for å overføre 2.3TB :S
<malin> kjekt om du skal kjøre backup en gang i uka :p
<hjd> Forhåpentligvis er det mulig å gjøre inkrementell backup etter det, men likevel...
<RoyK> det blir jo inkrementell, ja
<RoyK> men hadde vært greit om de ikke hadde strupa trafikken så sinnsykt
<RoyK> må jo være det de gjør
 * RoyK sender sutremail til support
<hjd> Det er mulig du faller litt utenom målgruppen deres.
<hjd> Hvis de ser for seg at hver bruker lagrer maks et par gig hver, er det litt mer overkommelig.
<RoyK> de skryter av "unlimited backup storage", og da bør de tåle etpar terabyte
<RoyK> det er ikke akkurat så mye lenger
<hjd> Hva er det du har som tar opp 2 terabyte, forresten?
<RoyK> mye bilder
<RoyK> og litt annet
<RoyK> nogle dvd-rip
<hjd> hm, ok.
<RoyK> hadde bildebackup pÃ¥ en 2,5"-disk, sÃ¥ fikk jeg meg en 1,5TB-disk som funka til backup - hadde den i en sÃ¥nn SATA-dokk. sÃ¥ la jeg et nytt filsystem pÃ¥ 2,5"-disken og ei uke senere, gikk backupdisken i golvet mens den spant - meget død,  og noen tusen bilder borte... Skrev nettopp et program som henter ut bildene fra 2,5"-disken - søker gjennom sektor for sektor og leter etter signaturen til Canon RAW-bilder, og henter ut de neste 10MB (i praksis maksstÃ
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/cr2scan/cr2scan-0.0.1.tar.gz <-- dirty hack, men funker fint :D
<hjd> Hva har du brukt for å rippe DVDer forresten, rippet de til en videofil eller .iso?
<RoyK> tror jeg brukte mac the ripper på de der
<RoyK> bare rippa ut, deCSS og kopiering
<RoyK> ikke noe transkoding
<RoyK> så får man med alt av dvd-menyer og sånt
<malin> RoyK: problemer med noe norske tegnsett?
<RoyK> jeg?
<RoyK> æøå
<malin> RoyK: det du posta i sted med bildebackup osv, der kom det rare tegn som ¥ f.eks. når det skulle være å osv
<malin> ja ja
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-08
<vlt> morn
<RoyK> hei
<Brumle> Hei hei :)
<RoyK> har blitt lovlig stille her etter at vi oppretta #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Brumle> det er jo offtopic (og annet gpp) som er sementen i et sosialt miljø...
<Brik> mhm, er ikke sikkert det er noe sjakktrekk å pushe all prat ut av kanalen
<Brumle> Kan jo sammenligne med andre kanaler på Freenode som ligner litt. #OsloLUG omtrent død, #Linux-no bare offtopic.
<Brumle> #Ubuntu-no har en god blanding
<RoyK> Brumle: joda, men vi diskuterte det litt og kom til at det kanskje ville være bedre å holde denne kanalen for mer rent teknisk for ikke å skremme bort nye så lett
<RoyK> men for all del - er åpen for innspill
<Brik> så lenge det ikke er bare krangling som foregår så ser jeg ikke noen grunn til at nye skal bli skremt
<Brik> fordelen med å ha annet prat her inne og er jo at flere følger med på hva som skjer i kanalen og kan være til hjelp om noen faktisk har et spm
<Brik> om det kun kommer et spm eller to i uken, er det ikke sikkert folk gidder å følge med
<RoyK> ulempa er at alt logges, noe som også var en grunn til å åpne ny kanal. ikke alle liker at alt de taster blir liggende på nett
<Brik> hmm, kanskje det er noen som må bli flinkere til å filtrere hva de sier før de trykker enter :)
<RoyK> ja, eller skille litt
<RoyK> derfor to kanaler
<RoyK> så kan man snakke fritt uten å være redd for logging på den andre
<Brik> mhm
<pere> jo-erlend: hei.
<jo-erlend> pere, hei der. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke fått noen tilbakemeldinger enda. :/
<pere> litt på etterskudd med annonseringen, men fikk akkurat skrevet ferdig teksten.
<jo-erlend> URL?
<pere> Du vil antagelig melde deg på http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/07/13/no/Oslo
<pere> hvilken epostadresse bør jeg sende annonseringen til?
<jo-erlend> ubuntu-no@lists.ubuntu.com er fint.
<jo-erlend> Jeg legger også ut på Facebook-gruppa vår.
<pere> fint. :)
<pere> http://wiki.nuug.no/aktiviteter/20130713-feilfiksingsfest har annonseringsteksten.
<hjd> Kjempebra initiativ :)
<pere> så håper jeg det dukker opp folk. :)
<Mathias> hadde vært litt flaut om ingen hadde dukket opp :P
<pere> vi blir i hvert fall tre, så vi får det fint selv om ingen flere dukker opp.  de som ikke stiller kan være så flaue de vil. :)
<hjd> Tror det at det er midt i sommerferien til folk kan påvirke oppmøtet litt dessverre. :/
<pere> hjd: ja, i både positiv og negativ retning. :)  Bedre tid, muligens opptatt. :)
<hjd> Ja, forsåvidt kan det slå begge veier.
<Mathias> pere: hadde kanskje vært morsomt, men er nok litt for langt nord :P
<pere> jaja.  da må jeg i barnehagen.  snakkes.
<Mathias> er han så ung? ^^
<hjd> :p
<jo-erlend> Ser det bra ut? http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-no/2460-feilfiksingsfest-i-oslo/
<Mathias> *plukke på "kartet" der*
<jo-erlend> heh, kunne vært litt forstørret, mener du? :)
<Mathias> kunne vært embedded fra google-maps ;P
<jo-erlend> hvis du klikker på Bitraf under, så får du ordentlig google map.
<hjd> jo-erlend: Putte de to navna under "Arrangører" på hver sin linje kanskje?
<jo-erlend> bra catch. Order det.
<jo-erlend> _ordner_ det :(
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> bah, dette tastaturet er håpløst.
<hjd> Hvordan kom samarbeidet med NUUG/skolelinux igang forøvrig?
<Mathias> jo-erlend: hvilket har du?
<jo-erlend> Mathias, craptop.
<jo-erlend> den begynner å bli nokså sliten, for å si det mildt.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> har den blitt sånn som min? at du trenger hammer og dor for å skrive
<jo-erlend> noe sånt ja. :)
<Mathias> tastaturet jeg har nå er en drøm ^^
<Mathias> sklir fort over til offtopic her :s
<lolant> hjd: SKjer det noe med skolelinux?
<hjd> lolant: de er med å arrangere feilfiksingsfesten
 * RoyK har ferie fra i dag av og er muligens bortreist
<lolant> RoyK: nettilgang?
<RoyK> vil tro det, ja
<RoyK> fikk beskjed i dag om at jeg kan ta ferie fra i dag av, så har ikke helt bestemt meg hvor jeg skal
<lolant> Danmark?
<RoyK> vurderer det óg
<Mathias> du kan fly taperoboten hit!
<RoyK> heh - blir dyrt
<Mathias> hihi
<RoyK> dessuten er jeg hjemme og taperoboten på jobb, og sjefen har ikke fått ut fingeren og svart på om den kan "lånes" bort (og han er på ferie)
<jo-erlend> høres dette ut som en prat for -offtopic? :)
<Mathias> mm
<RoyK> jo-erlend: hehe
<RoyK> jo-erlend: lolant sin feil alt sammen, som vanlig :D
<jo-erlend> :)
<lolant> weechat bruker 100% av cpu, og jeg får ikke stoppet det
<lolant> hva gjør jeg?
<Mathias> henter øksa
<lolant> det er en vps
<Mathias> prøvd med kill -9 ?
<lolant> http://lolcat.no/cgi-bin/munin-cgi-graph/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu-month.png
<lolant> Det funket!
<RoyK> lolant: om du endrer maskinnavn i munin.conf (trur eg), så ser det litt bedre ut
<RoyK> men da mister du data (eller må endre navn på filene som ligger der som localhost.localdomain.xxx)
<RoyK> lolant: fikk du satt opp raidet ferdig før du dro?
<lolant> RoyK: ja, men mistet kontakt etter en dag
<lolant> Sikkert kernel panick for at ubuntu tuller med noe
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> begynner å tvile litt på den zfsonlinux-implementasjonen
<lolant> Jeg og
<lolant> Så nå sitter jeg å lærer meg freeBSD
<RoyK> s/Ã¥/og/ :P
 * RoyK dasker til lolant med ei lita grammatikkbok
<lolant> og passer ikke inn i setningen
<lolant> Nå prøver jeg å lære freeBSD <- ville vært bedre
<RoyK> lolant: du skal ikke prøve solaris med en gang?
<lolant> Nei
<lolant> Jeg vil ikke ha noe jallaos designet like dårlig som java
<RoyK> lolant: http://bhami.com/rosetta.html <-- den her er fin
<lolant> Kult
<RoyK> lolant: solaris er ikke akkurat et jalla-os ;)
<RoyK> rimelig solide greier - på mange måter mye bedre enn linux, og illumos er jo en åpen variant (utvikla fra det som en gang var opensolaris før oracle stengte krana)
<lolant> RoyK: Jeg stoler ikke på Oracle
<RoyK> illumos != oracle
<Solskogen> hvis du ikke stoler på Oracle så begriper jeg ikke hvordan du kan stole på ZFS :)
<lolant> Solskogen: zfs kan vel neppe brukes til å få tilgang til systemet mitt
<RoyK> lolant: igjen, illumos != oracle, på samme måte som at en åpen implementasjon av zfs (tatt fra illumos) != oracle
<RoyK> hvor stor sjanse er det for at en maskin fra 2010 skal være 32bit? 1%?
<RoyK> dvs med mindre det er noe forsøpla Atom-greier
<RoyK> ei venninne som har en noe forsøpla windows-boks som jeg skal prøve å "frelse"
<RoyK> hun bruker jo bare nettleseren uansett, så bedre med noe som tåler litt juling enn som bare virker åpent og inviterende som den XP-installasjonen hun har nå
<lolant> RoyK: så da blir det freeBSD?
<RoyK> får se
<RoyK> noen som veit hvorfor startup creator på 12.04 live nekter å se en minnepinne som OSet ser helt fint?
<RoyK> dvs den ser bare den der OSet ligger :P
 * RoyK ga opp
<dr0pix> Varmt i Kristiansand jo, 25+! Skandix_ bor i nærheten
<dr0pix> Skandix_ var ikke i offtopickanalen
<RoyK> bare 20 i skyggen her
<RoyK> klager ikke høylytt
 * RoyK kaster dr0pix over til #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<Solskogen> RoyK: atom er 64bit
<RoyK> Solskogen: nei, ikke alle
<RoyK> har en liten aspire one med 32bit atom
<RoyK> (rimelig ubrukt, selges billig)
<lolant> Jeg reddet en sånn fra resirk idag
<lolant> Men den hadde ikke disker
<RoyK> har vel en 2,5" liggende tror jeg
<RoyK> special price for you!
<RoyK> de maskinene der er jo omtrent ubrukelige uten SSD
<lolant> jeg ville jo bare ha disken :P
<lolant> maskinen er lite interessant
<RoyK> bare å nappe ut disken, da
<Solskogen> RoyK: det må være en veldig gammel atom :)
<RoyK> et gammelt atom, hydrogen, kanskje
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-09
<geirha> Er den tung? da er det mer sannsynlig deuterium
<pere> jo-erlend: ingen ubuntufolk så langt på <URL: http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/07/13/no/Oslo > :(
<jo-erlend> pere, hvorfor har jeg blitt fjernet?
<pere> jo-erlend: du har aldri vært på deltagerlisten.  sikkert min feil.
<jo-erlend> pere, jeg la meg inn i går.
<pere> ikke i følge <URL: http://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2013/07/13/no/Oslo?action=info >.
<jo-erlend> heh, kanskje jeg glemte å lagre? :)
<jo-erlend> legger meg inn nå.
<pere> kanskje vi ses på NUUG-grillingen i kveld?
<jo-erlend> Prøver, men jeg vet ikke om jeg kan. :(
<RoyK> pere: når var det igjen?
<pere> RoyK: fungerer ikke URLene over for deg?  datoen står i URL-ene.
<RoyK> pere: tenkte mer på grillinga
<RoyK> den feilskvisinga tror jeg ikke jeg kommer meg på - skal reise bort
<RoyK> fant det på nuug.no
 * RoyK kjører en apt-get --force-yes install goodweather
<RoyK> pere: blir det SLA-brudd i dag, mon tro?
<RoyK> sola er framme igjen :D
 * RoyK løper etter trikken
<Skandix> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<RoyK> gd kvld
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-10
<StoMpDev> Sjøknelere!
<StoMpDev> Dæven, det var ikke bare gal kanal, men attpåtil gal SERVER :D
<Solskogen> ShinoX: da mangler bare gal protokoll
<dr0pix> Jeg vet ikke hva dette er, men ser ubunturelatert ut! :) http://ubuntuonair.com/
<jo-erlend> live videosendinger med IRC chat på #ubuntu-on-air her på nettverket.
<|XiFy|> Hei. Noen her som kunne hjelpet meg litt med et par spørsmål rundt installasjon av ubuntu på intern HDD nr 2?
<geirha> spør i vei, skulle jeg til å si ...
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-11
 * trench yawns
<Steinar> someone told me a UDP joke the other day but I didn't get it
<lolant> I'd tell you a TCP joke, but I'd just have to repeat it.
<jo-erlend> hehe
<lolant> Where does the three legged horse live?
<jo-erlend> unstable? :)
<lolant> yep
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-12
<IvarB> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1lPU0nYb3s
<IvarB> hmm
<RoyK> mhm - så den (og redirigerer IvarB til -offtopic :P)
 * dr0pix putter den opp på fb :P
<IvarB> var egentlig feilpaste
<IvarB> men men
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-13
<lolcat> RoyK: ?
<lolcat> bash: /usr/sbin/smartctl: Inn/ut-feil
<lolcat> RoyK: Er det veldig ille?
<dr0pix> shasum /usr/sbin/smartctl --> 803a66a725ce69114db0d158d0eb3eea5c90c15e  /usr/sbin/smartctl
<lolcat> wat?
<lolcat> fsck gir meg millioner av feil
<dr0pix> lolcat: Det er kanskje ikke så bra? :P
<lolcat> bare 15 millioner blocks som den klager på
<lolcat> Entry 'speedtouch.h' in ??? (143624) has deleted/unused inode 143936.  Clear<y>? yes
<lolcat> reboot fikset
<dr0pix> Noen våkne?
<dr0pix> lolcat: nice
<Mathias> dr0pix: nope
<Mathias> noen _gode_ måter å sjekke at et sdkort ikke er skadeskutt?
<Mathias> 1gb kortet mitt oppfører seg fjasete
<lolcat> Mathias: badblocks?
<RoyK> lolcat: oops
<lolcat> Jeg fjernet boot flagget på rota
<lolcat> Jeg prøvde å kopiere over partisjonen til minnepennen
<lolcat> Så jeg kunne kjøre badblocks på ssden
<lolcat> RoyK: Hvordan får jeg grub til å forstå at jeg vil ha USB, ikke SSD?
<lolcat> "d
<RoyK> grub-install /dev/asdf ?
<lolcat> det gjorde jeg
<lolcat> valgte den i bios
<RoyK> boot-flagget er ikke i bruk lenger
<lolcat> men den mounter rota på ssden
<lolcat> hver gang
<lolcat> samme UUID
<RoyK> er det samme UUID, så er jo det logisk
<RoyK> den tar den første med den UUID-en
<lolcat> finnes det en endre uuid kommando?
<RoyK> bedre da å lage nytt filsystem og overføre med rsync, enn å dd-overføre hele skiten
<lolcat> rsync hang seg hele tiden
<RoyK> prøvd å google det?
<lolcat> dårlig filsystem
<lolcat> har ikke x lengre
<lolcat> eller sånn hver tredje gang jeg booter
<RoyK> reinstaller
<RoyK> sikkert fillete disk
<lolcat> tipper det, derfor jeg vil fikse usben
<lolcat> så kan jeg fikse en sånn zfs install
<lolcat> og omså bruke det der kopier flagget for å få redundans
<RoyK> copies=10? ;)
<lolcat> 2 eller 3 :P
<lolcat> eller, 6gb funker vel så vidt
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl om disken, da?
<lolcat> bortsett fra at den er ugjevnt slitt og at den har 0 igjen i levetid så er det bare 202 feil
<lolcat> men det er innenfor feilmarginen tror jeg
<lolcat> RoyK: den er pastet her eller i offtopic
<Aeyoun> Jeg tror jeg driver å blir gammel. Husker søren ikke alle stegene jeg pleier å ta for å sikre en Apache server.
<RoyK> er det så mye å fikse, da?
<RoyK> apache er jo ganske sikker i seg selv
<lolcat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871522/
<lolcat> RoyK:
<RoyK> ikke noe sutring fra disken(e) der
<Aeyoun> RoyK, jeg mener det var flere steg sist jeg gjorde dette. :P
<Aeyoun> Har litt følelsen av å ha skrudd sammen et IKEA-møbel og fremdeles ha femti skruer igjen på gulvet.
<RoyK> hihi
<RoyK> det er jo ikke så mye å sikre
<RoyK> evt installere sertifikater og skru på ssl på alt
<lolcat> Får installere ubuntu på zfs på minnepennen og så installere det tilbake på SSDen
<lolcat> da kan jeg iallefall være sikker på om det korrupsjon
<RoyK> fant du egen iso for å installere på zfs?
<RoyK> har ikke prøvd det...
<RoyK> Aeyoun: spørsmålet er vel hva du skal sikre deg mot
<RoyK> Aeyoun: apache i seg selv er rimelig sikker, med mindre du setter opp ting som gammeldags CGI eller kanskje enkelte php-greier
<RoyK> Aeyoun: mye har skjedd der ;)
<Aeyoun> RoyK, skal jo selvsagt sikre meg mot resten av verden.
 * Aeyoun låser inngangsdøra :P
<IvarB> hehe
<lolcat> RoyK: nei, bare debootstrap
<RoyK> Aeyoun: ufw enable
<RoyK> problem solved
<RoyK> ingen kan klare å knekke apache-serveren din etter den
<RoyK> ikke at du får brukt den til stort, da ;)
<Aeyoun> Jeg har ufw og har stengt ute IE6 og WinXP brukere. (dermed halve kina). :P
<Aeyoun> (Bruker TLS/SNI og til hell with the old folks.)
<Malinux> kan man stenge ute windows-folk generelt? :D
<Malinux> så kan jeg si til folk. uff. windows er dårlig ass, for se, man kommer jo ikke inn på nettsida der med windows....
<Aeyoun> Malinux: uhm. I could. Men tror det er nok for én dag og stenge ute IE6 og WinXP :P
<Aeyoun> Å skulle støtte WinXP vil koste meg 149,- i mnd. en kostnad jeg ikke er interessert i. Kan heller hjelpe til med å pushe fremgang her i verden.
<Aeyoun> Progress for the sake of progress.
<Aeyoun> — well, actually, cheap security.
<Malinux> ja, samt gi windows mer inntekt i form av oppgraderinger
<RoyK> Aeyoun: hvordan stenger du IE6-brukere med ufw? ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: er jo bare å se på http-hodene (fra php eller noe) - om det er windows, så kast dem til http://www.ubuntu.com/ ;)
<lolcat> zfs kloner på rota må være genialt
<Aeyoun> RoyK: IE på WinXP støtter ikke TLS/SNI
<Aeyoun> no connection.
<RoyK> ha
<RoyK> ah
<RoyK> bruker TLS/SNI på jobb også, ikke noe poeng i å støtte det altfor gamle
<RoyK> eller bruke mer av et knapt antall tilgjengelige ip-adresser
<RoyK> uninett er veldig skeptiske til bruk av NAT, så alle klienter (bortsett fra noen trådløse nett) er på offisielle adresser
<RoyK> må prøve å få satt opp noe nat64 snart
<RoyK> få ipv4 helt ut
<RoyK> ipv6-adresser har vi jo nok av, for å si det sånn
<Aeyoun> IPv4-adresser har blitt dyrt.
<Aeyoun> Back in the day var det snakk om en femmer i mnd per adresse.
<Aeyoun> ufw enable er egentlig sprøtt. skjærer ikke av aktive ssh connections.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: vi betaler ikke stort for ip-adresser i UH-sektoren, men det er vanskelig å få noen, er jo ikke mye igjen
<Malinux> hm, hadde vært kult å stengt ute windows-folk i alle fall... snu på flisa
<RoyK> skal vi dekke alt av mobile enheter, trenger vi kanskje 1-4k flere adresser
<RoyK> det får vi ikke
<RoyK> og android har (eller hadde inntil nylig?) ikke støtte for dhcpv6, og det er ikke alt vi kan (eller inntil nylig kunne?) levere av konfig over NDP
<Aeyoun> Malinux: kan blokkere Win om du dekker salgstapet
<RoyK> utviklinga av ipv6 har gått rimelig tregt
 * RoyK tror ikke Malinux selger så veldig mye fra siden sin ;)
<RoyK> Malinux: bruker du wordpress?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Prøvde nylig å overbevise pfSense om at den ikke skal blokkere dhcpv6 og bruke 100 % CPU når jeg skrur på IPv6. Ble forbauset over at det ikke fungerte.
<Aeyoun> Textpattern!
<RoyK> Aeyoun: øh, spør på #pfsense - sikkert en konfigfeil - det brukes jo i rimelig stor skala, også på v6
<Aeyoun> RoyK: fant known bugs og greier for alt. så ikke et unikt problem.
<RoyK> lurer på hvordan pfsense ville takle 10G-grensesnitt og tygge unna trafikk for hioa.no ;)
<Aeyoun> Jeg liker ikke min egen nettside. Den promoterer at man skal konsumer mer. Selv begynner jeg å bli overbevist om at vi må redusere forbruket. Hadde store planer om å annonsefinansiere siden også. Liker ikke (spion)annonser, så sitter igjen med bare ubetalte "etiske" annonser (Libreoffice, Piratpartiet, Ubuntu).
<Aeyoun> Fra /dev/rand: Jeg ser jævig ut på bilder tatt med Cheese. På bilder tatt på Macen i Photobooth er jeg direkte deilig. WTF.
<Aeyoun> Ah, brains. Forskjellig kamera. Skylte på softwaren uten å tenke over kameradelen.
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> skylte ned programvaren, eller skyldte på programvaren? ;)
<IvarB>  /invite Aeyoun #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<IvarB> :P
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> Aeyoun: vi oppretta en offtopic-kanal for småsnakk - se topic ;)
<IvarB> Aeyoun: join -offtopic
<lolcat> Noen som vet hvordan jeg kan trimme hele disken?
<RoyK> fstrim?
<Aeyoun> Burde ikke det ha vært bare #no-offtopic?
<lolcat> RoyK: den trimer jo bare nesten hele disken?
<Aeyoun> Budskapet ble litt annerledes. :/
<RoyK> lolcat: trimmer det som trengs trimmes
<IvarB> #offtopic-no
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> #random-no
<lolcat> RoyK: Joda, men ikke de delene der filsystemet ligger, jeg skulle gjerne trimmet heele
<RoyK> lolcat: trengs ikke
<lolcat> Kan umulig skade?
<RoyK> nei, men det er sæ v
<RoyK> så vidt meg bekjent ikke mulig
<lolcat> hdpram kan vel kanskje
<RoyK> og det har nok null å si på ytelse
<lolcat> Fomatering i windows gjør det jo
<RoyK> om ssd-en din er fillete, så er den fillete, da hjelper det ikke med trimming
<lolcat> FOrsåvidt
<lolcat> Får vel bli zfs copy=3 og så fylle den
<RoyK> har rimelig dårlig erfaring med smartctl mot ssd-er
<RoyK> har til gode å se den finne feil, selv om ssd-en er skikkelig dårlig
<lolcat> RoyK: Den resatte feilene når jeg rebootet
<lolcat> Det er jo høvelig :P
<lolcat> RoyK: Hadde ikke blitt lei meg om jeg måtte kjøpe en 250GB Samsung 840 isteden (eventuelt 2x 120GB)
<lolcat> Fler IOPS, men tregere skrivehastighet
<RoyK> du får ikke lavere skrivehastihet med speiling
<RoyK> det er i verste fall marginalt
<IvarB> men med striping, ja
<RoyK> ikke lavere skrivehastighet der heller
<lolcat> RoyK: jeg mener samsung har flere iops enn corsairen jeg har
<lolcat> men lavere skrivehastighet
<IvarB> lolcat: hva skal man med en 250gb ssd egentlig?
<RoyK> ja, men tror du du merker forskjellen?
<IvarB> lolcat: du legger ikke "filer" der
<lolcat> om jeg skulle ha to, ville jeg slengt en i serveren og en i laptopen
<lolcat> IvarB: 60GB er litt trangt om man er lat :P
<IvarB> lat?
<lolcat> med å flytte filer vekk
<RoyK> IvarB: en stor ssd er fin om man har zfs og kan bruke deler av den til caching
<lolcat> over til HHDen
<IvarB> RoyK: true, men ellers...
<lolcat> IvarB: med litt spill i steam så trenger jeg jo fort de 100gbene
<lolcat> jeg liker å ha plass til å jobbe med filer også
<IvarB> RoyK: optimalt burde man vel ha 2x ssd i raid0 til caching og en pci-x hdd som OS disk
<IvarB> hehe
<lolcat> men 250GB mest fordi det er billig, og fordi da har jeg 1TB i pcn min
<lolcat> IvarB: nei, jeg ville brukt 3 SSDer
<lolcat> på en server trenger du jo ikke lesehastighet
<lolcat> ikke på rota
<lolcat> 2x til skrivecache, og 1 til lesecache
<lolcat> skrivecachene er speilet
<RoyK> IvarB: med zfs så stripes caching automatisk
<RoyK> IvarB: og du trenger bare 4+GB til skrivecache, det flushes såpass ofte
<RoyK> Maks 50% av RAM brukes til SLOG (skrivecache), det flushes før det er oppbrukt og det flushes senest etter 10 sek, så du skal ha rimelig hard skrivepågang før du bruker såpass
<RoyK> så kan du bruke resten til L2ARC (lesecache)
<RoyK> satte opp 10x250GB SSD med L2ARC på en server for etpar år siden, server med 80TiB netto på stripa speil (RAID1+0)
<RoyK> det gikk unna ;)
<RoyK> 2x40GB i speil til SLOG, de gikk knapt varme
 * IvarB måtte løpe på do
<IvarB> kan man "fryse" et oppsett i screen mellom detacher?
<IvarB> om man  har flere vinduer osv
<Mathias> fryse?
<IvarB> om jeg detacher og reattacher så kommer bare det siste aktive vinduet som fullscreen
<RoyK> ctrl+a d
<RoyK> så kommer du til samme vinduet, trur eg
<RoyK> ja, funker for meg
<Malinux> hvordan flyttet jeg noe fra f.eks. /et/eller/annet/ til /et/nytt/sted men lar stien være den samme?
<Malinux> altså binding
<Mathias> symlink?
<Malinux> usikker
<Mathias> lager bare en "snarvei"
<Malinux> jeg vil flytte noe fra rota til raidet
<Malinux> slik at det ikke lengere ligger på rota
<Malinux> men at stien er samme som før
<Mathias> symlink ja :P
<Malinux> helt sikker?
<Mathias> ln -s /sti/til/greie/på/raid /sti/på/rota
<Malinux> men det ligger ikke på raidet
<Malinux> enda
<Malinux> må jeg ikke først kopiere alt over på raidet ?
<Malinux> så sette opp noe bindings i fstab?
<Mathias> kan mounte det så det forblir det samme
<Malinux> ja, for det er viktig at adressen er den samme
<Malinux> så jeg kopierer alt til nytt sted?
<Mathias> https://fermilinux.fnal.gov/documentation/tips/mount-bind-chroot
<Malinux> så monterer jeg den i den gamle stien?
<Mathias> mm
<lolcat> Malinux: hvilket raid?
<lolcat> md eller zfs?
<Malinux> md
<RoyK> Malinux: mv /blah /asdf
<RoyK> mount -o bind
<RoyK> mount -o bind /asdf /blah
<RoyK> Malinux: se fstab - du har det der allerede
<Mathias> er det ikke mount -o bind gammel ny?
<Malinux> jeg ser i fstab hvordan jeg setter opp bind der, men det står ikke noeom det andre der :)
<Malinux> takk :D
<Malinux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871897/
<RoyK> Malinux: se pm
<Mathias> Malinux: motsatt ;P
<Malinux> Mathias: ok
<Mathias> funker faktisk fint nok på android også ;P
<Malinux> Mathias: nå tok jeg motsatt:
<Malinux> black-mamba@black-mamba:~$ sudo mount -o bind /minecraft-server /raid/minecraft-server
<Malinux> mount: special device /minecraft-server does not exist
<Mathias> heh
<Malinux> :S
<Malinux> ble ikke klok på det der
<RoyK> nei, du blir nok ikke det
<RoyK> klokskap er vanskelige greier
<Mathias> Malinux: mappa eksisterer ikke
<Malinux> Mathias: eh, jo. jeg har laget /raid/minecraft-server
<Mathias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871910/
<Mathias> olddir eksisterer ikke
<Malinux> men hvorfor eksisterer ikke den gamle?
<RoyK> heh
<Malinux> oi. den ligger inne i mappa som ligger inne i mappa
<Mathias> ;P
<Malinux> det forklarer vel i grunn det meste
<Mathias> derfor man bare lager en testmappe og leker litt der ;P
 * RoyK tror Malinux trenger en oppgradering 
<Aeyoun> RoyK: du er Herr Orakel her. Brukt HSTS hinting anywhere?
<RoyK> Herr Orakel har bare lyst til å tuppe Malinux i ræva og bli ferdig med denne kanalen
<Aeyoun> Or that.
<Mathias> lol
<lolcat> lol, blir man kicket for å mounte mapper oppå mapper?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hva skjedde der?
<lolcat> grub vil ikke samarbeide med zfs
<RoyK> grub2 og zfs er tema for konflikt
<RoyK> grub1 funker normalt greit
<lolcat> grub-probe sier ukjent filsystem
<Aeyoun> Den lille bastard nettverks menyen øverst til venstre i Unity … . Hvem kaster man penger på for å fikse opp på den? Den er helt responsiv de første 20 minuttene etter en boot-up. Så vil den ikke avlyde kommandoer lengre.
<jo-erlend> nettverksmeny til venstre?
 * Aeyoun aner ikke hva den heter
<jo-erlend> du mener kanskje høyre?
<Aeyoun> Høyre er en fin retning hvor det finnes nettverksmenyer.
<jo-erlend> rimelig sikker på at den heter nm-applet. killall -u $USER nm-applet; nohup nm-applet& bør fikse det midlertidig, tror jeg.
<Mathias> jo-erlend: hva med lydsaken?
<Mathias> min dør etter et par dager :s
<lolcat> Du kan putte nm-applet hvor som helst
<jo-erlend> Mathias, indikatoren?
<Mathias> mm
<jo-erlend> kan det være indicator-sound-service, mon tro?
<Mathias> sende en sighup til den?
<jo-erlend> kan funke.
<Mathias> jess
<Mathias> nå vet jeg hva jeg skal gjøre ^^
<jo-erlend> hvilken versjon bruker du?
<Mathias> 13.04 x86_64
<jo-erlend> hmm. Ok. Den versjonen har jeg overhodet ingen erfaring med. Jeg hoppet rett fra 12.04 til saucy.
<Malinux> Hvordan er saucy salamander? blir jo siste før neste lts
<RoyK> Malinux: hvordan be om hjelp uten å være en venn?
<RoyK> Malinux: din kødd, du bare slenger drtt
<RoyK> dritt
<lolcat> ...
<RoyK> jeg kan sette en +b på deg nå
<RoyK> kødd er kanskje feil, sutrefitte er bedre
<RoyK> jeg liker ikke at folk disser meg, som malin gjør nå
<RoyK> hun har fått ei venninne som mener bedre
<RoyK> så jeg er blitt til søppel
<jo-erlend> RoyK...
<RoyK> jo-erlend: søppel fra brukere og null svar == ban
<jo-erlend> RoyK, beklager, men det der går ikke.
<RoyK> jo-erlend: beklager, men du kan ikke løse dette ved å forsøke å kaste meg ut
<jo-erlend> skal ikke kaste deg ut. Jeg vil bare ha en slutt på at du kaster ut folk på grunn av personlige greier som ikke har noe med denne kanalen å gjøre.
<RoyK> heh
<jo-erlend> og du må roe ned språket, for det du skrev over her, er helt uakseptabelt. Hun har ikke snakket noe stygt til deg i noen av de aktuelle kanalene.
<RoyK> åååååååh, er det språk nå?
<RoyK> du er ikke velkommen i offtopic, jo-erlend
<RoyK> der snakker vi norsk, rikt
<jo-erlend> RoyK, jeg kommer til å be om at #ubuntu-no-offtopic blir overført til Ubuntu Norge ved meg. Jeg har også måttet fjerne privilegiene dine i denne kanalen ettersom du misbruker dem. Det å kaste ut Malinux fra denne kanalen fordi dere har opplevd et eller annet privat, _er_ misbruk.
<jo-erlend> i mellomtiden er det din kanal og da respekterer jeg at jeg ikke er velkommen der.
#ubuntu-no 2013-07-14
<jo-erlend> Jeg har bedt Ubuntu IRC Council om å gjøre om tilgangslisten for #Ubuntu-no-offtopic sånn at den er lik den for #Ubuntu-no. Før det skjer, vil de gjerne ha en prat med alle involverte. I dette tilfelle vil det først og fremst være RoyK, Malinux, meg selv og eventuelt Simira hvis hun er tilgjengelig. Men hvis andre føler at de har innspill, så går det an å henge seg på. Vi prøver å få til et møte enten senere i dag eller en
<jo-erlend> ettermiddag en av de nærmeste dagene. AlanBell vil antakelig være med. Det er viktig at jeg får tilbakemelding om et tidspunkt som passer så raskt som mulig. Hvis vi kan ordne det i dag, så hadde det vært fint.
<Malinux> jo-erlend: regner med du tenker på nettmøte?
<jo-erlend> Malinux,  ja. #Ubuntu-irc er vel mest sannsynlig.
<Malinux> oki. For meg passer det i hele dag i alle fall
 * RoyK er også tilgjengelig
<jo-erlend> Bra. Da hører jeg med AlanBell når det passer for han.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Malinux: AlanBell foreslår 21:00 UTC. Det er vel 23:00 for oss. Det er helt greit for min del, men hvis det er for sent for dere, så gir jeg beskjed om det.
<Malinux> ok, det skulle gå fint det :)
<jo-erlend> Malinux, RoyK: ellers kan han 19:00 UTC, altså 21:00 for oss. Det er kanskje bedre?
<Malinux> 21 passer vel egentlig aller best
<Mathias> bare husk å holde den u-logget :P
<RoyK> hm... er egentlig opptatt i kveld
<RoyK> trodde det skulle være tidligere
<jo-erlend> RoyK, ok, kan du si når du har tid i dag eller i morgen?
<RoyK> har tid nå
<RoyK> og noen timer framover
<jo-erlend> RoyK, som betyr...?
<jo-erlend> for å si det sånn: hva er det seneste du kan?
<RoyK> fram til i sekstida
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Malinux: ok. Da har vi kommet frem til 18:00. Er det ok?
<RoyK> burde gå
<jo-erlend> da har vi en avtale i #Ubuntu-IRC kl. 18:00.
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> jo-erlend_: her?
<jo-erlend_> RoyK, #Ubuntu-IRC. PÃ¥ dette nettverket.
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar || Denne kanalen er offentlig logget || For koseprat og annet fjas, prøv #ubuntu-no-offtopic
<IvarB> hmmm
 * Malinux tester ut Portal via steam i Ubuntu 12.04 works like a charm :D
<IvarB> kult
<IvarB> the cake was a lie :P
<Malinux> ok, det aner jeg ikke noe om enda. Aldri spilt det før
<Malinux> no spoilers...
<IvarB> ingen planer om det
<jo-erlend> Malinux, RoyK: AlanBell og jeg er klare i #Ubuntu-IRC.
<IvarB> kan jeg bli med? :P
<RoyK> bare å bli med
<lolcat> jo-erlend: hva skjedde i ubuntu-ops?
#ubuntu-no 2014-07-07
<RoyK> Malinux: evt kan du bare sette vanlig modus for hjemmekataloger til 0700, som det egentlig burde ære
<Malinux> RoyK: mulig, nå har jeg funnet ut at gjestekontoen ikke får tilgant til andres mapper, så burde ikke være et stort problem på maskinen det gjelder.
<Malinux> og om jeg skal endre noe, må dette gjøres i gui-et, altså rett i nautilus.
<RoyK^> Malinux: gjestekontoen i ubuntu er jo chroota til /tmp et sted
<geirha> er vel ikke chroota? bare at hjemmekatalogen ligger under /tmp et sted
<Malinux> RoyK: ja, så dette, men ikke chroot? man får nepppe være root
<RoyK> X kjører jo som root og forker ut en prosess til brukeren når denne er logga inn
<Malinux> ah, så man kjøre full root? men da bare til en bestemt mappe? da er det jo ikke farlig tror jeg. Mappen slettes jo når man logger ut av gjestesesjonen
<RoyK> vet ikke nøyaktig hvordan det funker
<Malinux> ok
<RoyK> lurer på hva som skjer med upstart nå
<RoyK> eh
<RoyK> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-debian-switching-systemd
<RoyK> ser ut som om upstart forsvinner, ja ;)
<Malinux> så nå blir det bare mulig å slå maskinen av?
<Malinux> :p
<RoyK> hehe
<Malinux> men uten upstart, så kan man jo ikke skru av maskinen heller :p med mindre man kjører en dist-upgrade da
<Malinux> om upstart var muligheten til å skru maskinen på altså
<RoyK> 14.04 bruker visst både upstart og systemd
<RoyK> men upstart skal ut med 14.10
<Malinux> ok
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Vi snakket jo om det for to mnd. siden. (Gjorde vi ikke?)
<Aeyoun> Kanskje jeg bare snakket med meg selv om det.
<Aeyoun> Jo, jeg tror jeg nevnte det i forbindelse med hvor mye enklere det blir å pakke utenfor-repo når det bare er ett system.
<RoyK> Aeyoun: mista tråden her - snakka om hva?
<Aeyoun> RoyK: at Shuttleworth bøyde seg for Debian Technical Committee og bekreftet at Ubuntu skulle droppe Upstart til fordel for systemd.
<RoyK> ok
<RoyK> upstart virker som et surr for min del
<Aeyoun> Det var enormt enkelt. Problemet var lisensavtalen.
<RoyK> for upstart? systemd?
<Aeyoun> For Upstart.
<Aeyoun> Du sa fra deg alle opphavsrettighetene til Canonical.
<Aeyoun> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/contributors
<RoyK> GPLv2 begge to
<Aeyoun> Ja? GPLv2 hvor all kode er eid av Canonical. Det er ingen kode i direkte Canonical-styrte prosjekter (Mir, Upstart, …) som ikke eies av Ubuntu.
<RoyK> heh - så for å kjøre splitta lisens senere? ;)
<RoyK> jobba med asterisk noen år, der er det jo splitta lisens
<Aeyoun> "grants Canonical the right to relicense your contribution under their choice of license. This means that, despite not being the sole copyright holder, Canonical are free to relicense your code under a proprietary license"
<Aeyoun> Dén linja.
<RoyK> type signer her og gi bort din førstefødte for å få lov til å gi bort ti linjer kode
<Aeyoun> Yes.
<RoyK> kanskje ikke så rart at det tar tid å få fiksa enkelte ting i ubuntu, da...
<RoyK> blir nok debian framover
 * Aeyoun bruker Debian
<Aeyoun> Husk at Valve gikk vekk fra Ubuntu og valgte Debian for SteamOS. Trolig pga. Mir-galskapen. (Større fremtidig kundegrunnlag på Wayland.)
<RoyK> jeg har brukt debian i 10+ år
<RoyK> men bytta til ubuntu da 8.04 kom, siden ting så bedre ut
<Aeyoun> RoyK: Likevel henger du ikke i #debian-no
<RoyK> men tror ikke jeg vil bruke ubuntu noe mer lenger
<Aeyoun> Det er fire stykker der inne. :-P
<Aeyoun> Wanna-be-Apple er ikke riktig selskap om du vil vekk fra iOSX.
<RoyK> ja, var der ei stund, men stakk igjen
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-06
<Toffe> Pris er det på crashplan?
<Toffe> kontra backblaze?
<Toffe> og hva tenker dere om å "legge viktige filer" i hendene på en slik tjeneste?
<Toffe> spes backblaze som ikke er norsk, kjipt å hive vekk pengene der om de stjeler info
<Toffe> backblaze hadde ikke linux støtte nei, ingen planer om det i fremtiden. Crashplan scanner filene og tar backup selv, ønsker heller rsnapshot mulighet. :S
<Toffe> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan banne en ip?
<Toffe> sliter med mass request fra `en ip
<Toffe> Noen her?
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-07
<Mathias> ctrl+f
<Mathias> whoops
<geirha> whoops         0 av 0 [^][v]
<geirha> whoops         0 av 0 [^][v](x)
#ubuntu-no 2015-07-12
<Toffe> http://link.jepb.no/bwJ5
<Toffe> dette betyr i bunn og grunn at -all- ram er spist opp?
<geirha> Nei, du har 19G ledig
<geirha> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<RoyK> geirha: en sannhet med modifikasjoner - jeg har sett samba-servere med godt med minne swappe ut masse skit
<RoyK> geirha: linux swapper ut ting for tidlig med swappiness = 60 på tunge filservere
#ubuntu-no 2016-07-14
<ubuntu|6889> FÃ¥r ikke sett videos eller NRKTV i Ubuntu 16.04
#ubuntu-no 2018-07-09
<Linuxlars> Hei, ønskjer å komme i kontakt med andre, norske, Ubuntu brukarar eller utviklarar
